# RESIDENT EVIL Game [Complete]



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Resident Evil Game--No name yet, still thinking of one.

6 D20 Modern pre-generated 10th Level characters:

Anders Carlson, Sergeant STRONG
Maria Moreno, Corporal TOUGH
Amisha Patel, Private 1st Class STRONG/FAST
Michael Smith, Private SMART
Isaac Goldstein, Police Detective DEDICATED
Amelia Brogart, Corporate Executive CHARISMATIC
Jacqueline Nguyen, Espionage Agent FAST


APPLICATION:

Express your interest in a post on who you want to play.

PLEASE EMAIL THESE TO ME at KitanaVorr@aol.com with the header [RESIDENT EVIL] so I won't delete it accidently. 

1. All the games you are in
2. All the games you DM
3. Posting Frequency (must be at least ONCE a day)
4. List character in the order you want to play them
5. Link to example posts(especially important if you are not in any of my games)
6. Short Post in the character's point of view
7.  Anything else I think of

I'll be posting periodic updates, so you must check often.  I'll be posting a rogue gallery with the characters and their basic information (no stats) which you can use to develop your short post.

This game will not begin for at least three more weeks so you have plenty of time to get an application in.

Any questions?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

Count me in, shouldn't take me long to put my resume together, I'll do it next thing.

resident evil... resident evil... resident evil... resident evil... resident evil... resident evil... resident evil...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 16, 2003)

*drool*

Count me in!! (email en route)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 16, 2003)

ok I've updated the characters in the rogue gallery to give you more info on their personality, their personality weaknesses and strengths, etc...



If you want to update your application to reflect that, go ahead!


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Kitana,

I'm interested but have two issues.  First, I don't know much about Resident Evil.  And second, I don't want to steal a spot from someone else who wants a chance to play.

Let me know if having prior knowledge matters and e-mail me if you want my interest (assuming I'm not pushing anyone out).

Keia


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 17, 2003)

Prior knowledge isn't really needed - in fact it might be more fun for you to discover everything that way 

Basically Resident Evil is 'survival horror.'  Using your limited resources to make it out alive is the goal.

As far as pushing people out, doesn't look like much of a problem so far.  Of course this *has* been a slow weekend...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> I'm interested but have two issues.  First, I don't know much about Resident Evil.  And second, I don't want to steal a spot from someone else who wants a chance to play.
> 
> ...




don't worry about prior knowledge

and

don't worry about pushing anyone out

Just go ahead and submit and let me work everything out to my satisfaction.

I'd rather have good players who don't know anything about resident evil than players who know everything about resident evil but aren't good posters.

I'm hoping to resolve 1 combat round per day.  Meaning you have one day to when I post a GM action to post a combat response.  Otherwise I assume your character does nothing.  This way combat is resolved quickly...however if everyone around you is dead or you're by yourself...and haven't posted(or didn't give me a good reason for not posting)...you're the next target...

There's going to be alot of combat in this game...it is survival horror.  Basically you try to stay alive as long as you can to figure out how to accomplish your objectives (and everyone has a different objective besides staying alive) and how to get out.

There are plenty of dangerous things to hurt you and kill you and I'll be honest about it all...not everyone will survive.  I will try to kill all of you but I won't godmode/cheat to do it.



Good enough for ya?


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay, I'll try and e-mail something today then.  Thanks!!!

Keia


----------



## Gurdjieff (Feb 17, 2003)

RE ! I'm soooo in =O gonna work on my application right away.

EDIT
<Application on it's way>

EDIT2
<Hmmm, did I include the reason why I wanted to play Maria? I'm wondering if I did. Well, I'll probably hear it if not.>


----------



## Keia (Feb 17, 2003)

Application sent.  Thanks for the opportunity!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 17, 2003)

Check your emails

If you don't get an email from me saying "thanks I got it" then I haven't received it yet.

kay! 

EDIT: added more stuff to the characters so we can start with some possibility of intrigue between them


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

ME ME ME ME ME !!!!! (And I voted for this one   )
I'm all about the Tough Hero. Or whatever is open if she is taken.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *ME ME ME ME ME !!!!! (And I voted for this one   )
> I'm all about the Tough Hero. Or whatever is open if she is taken.  *




Still have to apply though


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2003)

Right, Resident Evil. Well, you can count on me, and I definitely want to play the Dedicated Hero. Dedicated Hero I am...


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

What no space for the GUY WHO DIES IN THE FIRST TEN MINUTES?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

There is always room b/c everyone has to apply...they don't automatically get the position or a spot at all.  I want the best, most reliable players.



EDIT:  The ones who don't get a spot might get to be honorary zombies.

 I haven't decided yet

And of course this is the one-shot to test out the RE world and work out any problems/tweak monsters and PC's.

I might be making another RE after this.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

I cannot emphasize enough how selective I will be in this.  Having had a rather myraid of experiences, I only want to deal with players who can handle my tryrannical DM requirements.  I want the best players because I intended to deliver the best games I can.  I put alot into my games and try to make it enjoyable for everyone.  I need to feel that you're putting your best into this.

With each game I get better and hopefully am able to provide you with a 3D playing experience.  Cowboy bepop has pictures, personalization, music links, etc...I'm hoping to add even more of that ...spooky sounds, etc...to RE to make it the survival horror game it really should be via the pbp boards.

So all's fair in love and pbp...I won't make my decision on who will be the final players for at least three weeks.  That means for three weeks...everyone has a chance to apply on even footing with everyone else.

Thanks!

TDM (Tryannical DM)


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 18, 2003)

Ooooh, new avatar!  I like!  Anyway, I'm not sure if I have time to play in this one, but good luck!  Like what I see so far.  If I've still got too much on my plate in two weeks time, I'll definitely see about playing an honourary zombie!


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldn't mind being an honorary zombie either.

ME WANT BRAINS

How's that for an audition?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

uh

no auditions for honorary zombies

those are awarded at my own discretion from the pool of applicants left over who I think are good posters, but who don't get a spot in the campaign

You gotta admit, not a bad consolation prize? 

Please don't send bogus applications that suck just so you can get zombie spots   It will make me mad.  Besides, I keep these for future consideration in future games.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 18, 2003)

Dang.. I'm in too many games as it is, but I'm pretty interested in this...  

Don't know what to do.

-EDIT-

Deng.... I just looked over the characters. Count me in as interested in Anders.

Application incoming...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Dang.. I'm in too many games as it is, but I'm pretty interested in this...
> 
> Don't know what to do.
> 
> ...




LOL why am I not surprised its Carlson you want....


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 19, 2003)

*I* created Carlson, though that was for a different story.  The others are all hers though.

Don't mind me, I'm just here to bask in my self-given glory.  Oh, well and also to say that whoever ends up with him, if you play Carlson wrong, I'll create an extra special zombie just for you


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> * I created Carlson, though that was for a different story.  The others are all hers though.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just here to bask in my self-given glory.  Oh, well and also to say that whoever ends up with him, if you play Carlson wrong, I'll create an extra special zombie just for you  *




Krizzel-Zombie...the scourage of RE!


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2003)

Kitana, since your around, how goes the search?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 19, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Kitana, since your around, how goes the search? *




Search for the finalists?  Won't let anyone know until three weeks from now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

AAAAARGH! The suspense! I'm going to explode! Ooo, a butterfly...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

Extremely interested in playing:

Jacqueline Nguyen 
FAST HERO
Height: 5'5
Age: 27
Hair: Black
Eyes: Dark Brown

You should get a mail within the hour from me:

NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *AAAAARGH! The suspense! I'm going to explode! Ooo, a butterfly... *




Is that a Kiki reference?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

Kitana, ever thought of playing this game freestyle?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

> Is that a Kiki reference?




Ki - ki? I got no idea.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

Festy online but not on MSN?=]

The mail is almost done but for the last part, for the last hour I've just sat here listening to music and chatting but I just can't seem to get in the mood to write the IC bit.

[EDIT: Ah there he is! /EDIT]


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2003)

There's a character in the strip at sluggy.com called Kiki that is always excited but distracted easily.  The comment was something fairly typical of him.

Now you know [and knowing is half the battle]. 

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Feb 19, 2003)

*Pay no attention to the angry man in the corner...*

THREE WEEKS!?!?  

But TDM, your loyal teenage fanboys may be out of puberty by then!  THINK OF THE ALL THAT LOST TESTOSTERONE!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

Kitana, if you received my mail please confirm on the boards. If not, I've got it backupped.

(wisdom does come with age )


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL why am I not surprised its Carlson you want.... *




  

You get my app?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *There's a character in the strip at sluggy.com called Kiki that is always excited but distracted easily.  The comment was something fairly typical of him.
> *




Wow...Krizzel can confirm this but that is a very apt description of me, er other than the 'boy' part.


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2003)

Actually, it's a ferret and I'm not really sure if its a boy or a girl - so it could work.  

Man, I hit my 500th post and the next second the server goes down . . . hmmm, coincidence?

Also, thread related - do you want us to request who we want in this thread or is that just the popular approach?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Kitana, if you received my mail please confirm on the boards. If not, I've got it backupped.
> 
> (wisdom does come with age ) *




I got Ash's but not yours TFO.

Sorry, RL has been taking over and probably will for the next couple of days.

But I'll try to get back to everything ASAP!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Pay no attention to the angry man in the corner...*



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> *THREE WEEKS!?!?
> 
> But TDM, your loyal teenage fanboys may be out of puberty by then!  THINK OF THE ALL THAT LOST TESTOSTERONE! *




LOL

um

I work on a program that is 99% male...I get enough testosterone every day thank you


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Actually, it's a ferret and I'm not really sure if its a boy or a girl - so it could work.
> 
> Man, I hit my 500th post and the next second the server goes down . . . hmmm, coincidence?
> 
> Also, thread related - do you want us to request who we want in this thread or is that just the popular approach? *




A FERRET!

;p

ack one of  my best friends (who coincidently introduced me to anime) loves ferrets....

but boy were they stinky little things

and nope you don't have to post who you want on the thread.  As long as I have everything via email, works for me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

Ah well, will send the mail then after I finish this for school.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

Mail sent! With a rather large IC point of view post  I think I'll just put it up here for everyone to see and judge *shiver*

---------

A frozen black shape on a tube along the ceiling, a shade within the shadows. So sits Jacqueline pondering, sweat seeping from her pores and every muscle in her body hurts. How long has she been down here... if only that... that thing hadn't ripped, no sliced her watch and kevlar from her wrist. She looks at her right wrist, red lines cross it where the claws went.
Where her watch once was, her mother's watch...

Ah well, it was just a damned watch. A dime a dozen right? Just that it would come damned in handy now. But then again, I'm stuck in here as long as I'm stuck in here and I get out when I get out. How long it takes is of no matter, it takes as long as it takes. And get out I will, those things can bet on that.

A single drop of sweat falls down from her face. She follows it with her eyes and as it hits the ground, as if it were a que or something a faint murmering comes from down the corridor. Just a faint noise at the moment but she can make out the cries and screams allright. Well not much to worry about. They are slow stupid and inefficient killers but a noisance none the less. 

Jacqueline checks her rifle and her pistol, ammunition a plenty. Then just about as she is to leap the 10 ft. down to the corridor below the sound of voices reach her ear, gunshots following closely after it. The screams from the left grow ever stronger, but then from the right a door clashes open in the distance. Her teammates emerge from it, shouting and firing rounds to where ever they came from. She quickly leaps down and lands without making a sound. 

They spot her. Calling out for her to get her ass back there and how they can get out of here the slowly start to move towards her.

Behind them appear the zombies, dozens of them. Why aren't they just running Jacqueline thinks? These things are slower then my fat ass 310 lb. aunt. But then she sees it. One of them is limping and another is clutching his arm and trying to fire with his good arm at his persuers. Bashing sounds start to echo through the corridor and claws and hands clawing at metal can be heard. A coupe of seconds later several hatches and doors along the corridor slam open, dozens of zombies pouring out from them seperating Jacqueline from her teammates.

At her left the sounds grow louder and louder and around the corner appear the first zombies as well. One of them carrying an axe or something, it's ticking noise echoing through the corrider. Annoying like hell. She glaces around her and she spots the elevator again. She sowly walks towards it, a numerical lock, how sweet. She slowly but surely types in a code. The doors slide open, two zombies come moaning out from inside, clawing at her. Jacqueline dashes forward kicking one in the neck and breaking the others neck with her bare hands, within a second offcourse. She pushes the two bodies out of the elevator and check inside. Clear.

The zombies start to close in from both sides and she can hear her friends cries from help down the corridor. But there are just too many zombies, they would take too much ammunition and time. They can manage themselves, just get on the pipes like she did but with wounded people among them that might prove a problem. ANd besides, not everyone is as agile as she is.

She pushes a button in the elevator specifying her destination floor. Carrying severely wounded with them, the idiots. They'll just turn into zombies anyway without the antidote. The antidote they decided to leave behind and try to escape while they could. The antidote I'm gonna get. Like they really ever had a chance. For the virus and the antidote is good money to be made and her employer will be proud. Jacqueline never failed a mission, and this won't be the first. Now to get that antidote first an cure myself, then just get out. Like taking a walk in the park.

The elevator moves down and slowly accellerates.

Besides, they'd just slow me down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2003)

You know what TFO, that was just dandy, but somehow I don't expect you to post anything like that unless your being ignored, or being told to. I've seen your posts in IR (which is about the same as that last post), and I've seen your posts in psionicle (which can be summed up with your own words, "Ruth rolleyes").


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

Heh, depends on my motivation and by my motivation you can measure my interest in the game  

When you read my own game I GM I make nothing then this kind of posts for the last 4.5 months heh. I updated just now and last page has about 6 big GM update posts now and they are all quite heavy with the ammount of time they cost me tonight. I put some effort into them since my players deserve it and I like to do it.

And the 3rd IR was my first PbP so forgive me for that 

[What's dandy?]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2003)

Dandy is nice, in a 'country' kind of way. It basically was used in the context of: your post is nice, in a fresh breath of good air kind of way.

Actually, although I never had anything directly related to your power in the 3rd IR, I felt your posts were pretty good, if not completely megalomaniacal (as were many players .) It's just that for a guy who couldn't wait to get into Psionicle, I was really hoping that you would be adding a whole lot to it. Hint, Hint, Hint...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

> Hint, Hint, Hint...




I took that to heart  But I need to get into some decent situations again where you can show some PC personality and devellop it. I need to get to know her as wel as you do. I have got the idea where I want to go with her but I need to put that into posts and devellop it when the times come.

Thanks for the compliments btw =] But I really just started to post at the end of the 3rd IR in the last few turns. Edena just flushed us all out and I just couldn't hide my PL of 64,000 anymore... Just didn't fit in that hiding spot anymore hehe. But my hide tactic paid off.  I really put my mark on the game I felt the last two turns.

And ah well... I had power and I used it. Made a mistake and forgot there were other ways. But I survived the first Taraakian assault on my own with my allies and thralls (Venuz Janos and Festy) but I sweet talked myself out of it when they doubled their efforts and called in the fleet...

Took a huge post with some bad ass concincing but it worked... hehe 

I think that Sanctus, Anabstercorian and the God Emperor were the best worked out IC concepts. Kas ok... but was kinda cliche and nothing new or worked out. Just got played how you'd expect (for a traitor ).

Festys diary pieces now and then amused me alot as well. But Sanctus his fights with that red elven girl or with that little elven boy were inspiring to say the least. Credit for writing talent.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 20, 2003)

Yep... looks like I got what I wanted out of that little hint ...

Yeah, the IR was great, but off topic. If you EVER want to start a thread just about talking about the good old IR, feel free to.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm sure I will  I'm thinking about seriously trying to track some old players down or get their mail. No real idea about how but people like Draco I'd like to keep in touch with and Melkor. Maudlin as well but he seems to have vanished like only the real liches can... into the deep deep dark of the negative energy plane... (hmmm good energy plane, forgot he got owned by Festies "agent oerth").

But might be fun just to start one up, I just might in the weekend  But it's good to hear we can


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

hey

thread hijacking anyone? 

I'm all for OOC chit chat, but not about games that I'm 1> not in 2> know nothing about.

And I got your app, TFO


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Also to let people know

real-life is catching up fast, so for the next week or so I won't be able to post as often as I normally do unless i can get a few things done first

I'll try to post at least once a day on every thread and definitely at least once a day on the threads I DM.

As for RE, I'm still working on the various..."creatures" drawing up the "funhouse"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 21, 2003)

Funhouse....

_A voice laden with southern drawl comes from off-stage somewhere_

"Naughty Jedi girl!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Funhouse....
> 
> A voice laden with southern drawl comes from off-stage somewhere
> 
> "Naughty Jedi girl!" *




Dey don't come any more evil and naughty than I!



TDM


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 21, 2003)

I finally got to see all of the Resident Evil movie last night. It was pretty good. I liked it. Not Oscar worthy or anything, but a fun way to spend a few hours.

They sure went a long way to show that there was room for a sequel.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 21, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I finally got to see all of the Resident Evil movie last night. It was pretty good. I liked it. Not Oscar worthy or anything, but a fun way to spend a few hours.
> 
> They sure went a long way to show that there was room for a sequel. *




Definitely not oscar-worthy in the sense it was some artistic drama but it was definitely entertaining I thought.  I think it would b great to have a sequel myself.

Ah but who needs that when you guys get to play RE on the boards, eh? LOL...*smack* promoting my stuff again...have I no shame? .... don't answer that, Ash, I still got the sniper rifle


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *.....don't answer that, Ash, I still got the sniper rifle  *




*whistles innocently*


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 24, 2003)

Kit -> If you have another good candidate for Carlson, you should probably let them have it. 

I'm just in waaay to many games. However, I'm still interested, so I'm in if you want me.


----------



## Fanog (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi there,

I don't know if I would be a "good candidate" for Carlson, but I thought I'd try nonetheless. I came here yesterday, trying to find a PbP game and this one definately caught my interest.  I wouldn't want to push anyone out of the game, but since Ashrem indicated he might to want to take the position, I'm taking a shot at applying for this. 

Some info about me:
I've been playing RPG's for about 7 years now, mostly D&D and a few games of Vampire. I've never done anything like PbP, but I'm really interested in playing and I learn fast.   
I don't have the D20 Modern book, but I've browsed through it and guess the SRD would do fine for this kind of game.  I'm not familiar with Resident Evil, but as was stated earlier, that might actually be a good thing.

I'm mostly at my computer during the day (GMT), so I should be able to post a couple of times each day.


Kitana, I could understand if you're not willing to take a chance with a newcomer for this campaign (it seems like you've got it prepared very well), but I'd really like to play in it.
Drop me a note here or through email if you'd like me to send you some sample of my writing style. 


Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the boards!

But if you want to try out for a place I suggest you read the first post in teh thread again and just do exactly as it says


----------



## Fanog (Feb 25, 2003)

I was kind of intimidated by the first post.
"_5. Link to example posts (especially important if you are not in any of my games)_"

Because of that, I thought I'd first inquire if a newcomer would even be wanted before I'd pester people with full applications. I guess I'll send an email with an in-character post and other information just in case, though.

Thanks for the welcome and advice, BTW. 


Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

I've had nothing but good experiences so far with newcomers to my games.  They always tend to post more frequently, devote more time to their posts because they're not in so many games and have a higher stake in it b/c it is their first game.  Also there's a lack of ego there that is most appealing 

So go ahead and send in your app.  There's plenty of time.

EDIT:

And the first post was intended to intimidate.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 3, 2003)

oooh

tick tock tick tock...getting closer....


----------



## Velenne (Mar 4, 2003)

HURRY UP ALREADY!!!!!!  :`(


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Hehe, Velenne, let us enjoy time while we have it, soon enough ppl's characters will be struggling for every extra minute of life they can procure while escaping from those shambling horrors.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 7, 2003)

Bring em on!!!  Lessee...2/15...2/22...3/1...3/8? 

So...tomorrow?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 8, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Bring em on!!!  Lessee...2/15...2/22...3/1...3/8?
> 
> So...tomorrow? *




I need to make changes to some of the character sheets so the chosen few will be sent their emails tommorrow, and the potential zombies theirs.

Thanks for everyone's interest


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

err I'm a little behind on the emails

midterms suck

but I will get them out asap and everyone will get some kind of email from me, don't worry


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 10, 2003)

ok not until after wednesday cuz I just noticed my midterm is then (thought it was later than that)

Sorry about the prolonged agony, hehe


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 10, 2003)

Grrrr a s d f yadda yada?

[edit: good luck ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Best wishes and kick some ass!


----------



## mistergone (Mar 11, 2003)

D'oh! looks like I missed the boat on this one. Shoot. Ah well.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 11, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *D'oh! looks like I missed the boat on this one. Shoot. Ah well. *




LOL I did leave it open for three weeks to make sure I got everyone that was interested.  There will be a second RE game after this one is completed.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL I did leave it open for three weeks to make sure I got everyone that was interested.  There will be a second RE game after this one is completed. *




Well yeah... I had never looked in this area of the boards until something garyh mentioned got me thinking about it... not that I'm complaining. There's always next tiem, and maybe next time you won't have as strict a policy on what characters can be played, or allow for some customization.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 11, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well yeah... I had never looked in this area of the boards until something garyh mentioned got me thinking about it... not that I'm complaining. There's always next tiem, and maybe next time you won't have as strict a policy on what characters can be played, or allow for some customization. *




Yes, next time I will, but this is only a play test to test out my monsters, try and kill everyone, and flesh out the puzzles/world situation. 



did I mention try and kill everyone?


----------



## mistergone (Mar 12, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, next time I will, but this is only a play test to test out my monsters, try and kill everyone, and flesh out the puzzles/world situation.
> 
> ...




Haha well, that's a given right? I mean, it wouldn't be RE if everyone walked away all happy and fine. I mean, the "survival" in "survival horror" is really just a descriptive word... not something that... you know... happens...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

Still waiting for Judgement day.... 

(Ok whining bits aside, how did the mid-terms go?)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 13, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Still waiting for Judgement day....
> 
> (Ok whining bits aside, how did the mid-terms go?) *




Let's just say that sometimes I really hate going to an Ivy-League school.

On a less stressful note....
judgement day will come soon 
I keep changing my mind on what I want their skills to be like.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 13, 2003)

> I keep changing my mind on what I want their skills to be like.



Flip a damned coin


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

okay

I sent the emails

Respond to me ASAP if you want in otherwise it goes to the next person.  Everyone not chosen but sent in an application, you can be zombie!

Thanks!


----------



## Fanog (Mar 14, 2003)

Did you only send an email to those who were chosen, or to everyone who applied?

I'm just curious (and would hate it if I missed the campaign due to some email glitch, if I were chosen...)

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 14, 2003)

Replied

Accepted

Honored


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 14, 2003)

Same as the wacko above me just posted. =].


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Did you only send an email to those who were chosen, or to everyone who applied?
> 
> I'm just curious (and would hate it if I missed the campaign due to some email glitch, if I were chosen...)
> 
> Fanog *




Yes sent to the first batch only.  If I don't hear from them in a day, goes to the next batch...etc...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

I've heard from 5 of the 6 so far.  

Let me tell you, I was really impressed with all the applications and I even toyed with the idea of making more characters just to fit everyone.  I didn't even get one awful one and it was a really hard decision and some of you will never know how close it was.  I was particularly impressed with all the newbies.

So here is how I plan to run the game.

6 original characters
4 special zombies

As an original character dies (and you will die) they will become a zombie to replace one of the zombies and the zombie becomes a new character that either they get to create or I will create (I have to decide).  This will keep happening until the story ends or everyone dies...once you die...you are zombified and that's it.  Only the 4 special zombies reincarnate once.

The special zombies...heh...heh...you'll be getting an email from me about that pretty soon...I think you'll really like what I have in mind for you...

 

Anders Carlson: Keia (yes)
Maria Moreno: Venus (yes)
Mark Smith: Velenne (yes)
Isaac Goldstein: Festy (yes)
Amelia Brogart: TFO (yes)
Jac Nguyen: Creamsteak (?)

Zombies:
Fanog
Lazarus
Unfind (?)
Ashram (?)

EDIT:  Can I hear from the zombies as well if they want to do this?  Just post your answer.  Thanks!

EDIT2: Let me know if I missed anyone in the zombie list.  I think I got everyone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

UnDFind hasn't been around for a long while, I'm not sure whether he'll be in on this.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.
I'd be honored to play an, ehm... honorary zombie.  

I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of neat things you've got planned for those...

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *UnDFind hasn't been around for a long while, I'm not sure whether he'll be in on this.  *




Yeah

I noticed that which is why he didn't get the part because he actually would have except for his lack of posting in the last week and half.

Well if there are only 2 zombies I might just make 2 extra characters after all.  But the special zombie idea did seem kind of kewl...we'll see what that zombies think after they get their email.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 14, 2003)

Sorry Kit. I've got too much going on. I'll give up my zombie slot to anyone who wants it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Sorry Kit. I've got too much going on. I'll give up my zombie slot to anyone who wants it. *




I figured you wouldn't since you retracted your Anders application earlier, but I had to ask anyway


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, I now where you got the picture of Maria from, as well as the rest of the character I guess =]. Saw the movie today, was quite amusing and I think I got quite an impression how to roleplay Maria.  >=].


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 14, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Well, I now where you got the picture of Maria from, as well as the rest of the character I guess =]. Saw the movie today, was quite amusing and I think I got quite an impression how to roleplay Maria.  >=]. *




Isn't she totally awsome?!  She's one of  my favorite actresses.   I couldn't leave her out.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 14, 2003)

One of the better actors in the movie for sure! Though it was soooo predictable that she ...

*SPOILER ALERT* 

got turned into a zombie after all and that the antidote didn't work. Gah I hate such cliche moments.
 
*/SPOILER ALERT*

Can't wait to blow some zombie heads off.

Bite me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

ok

I sent everyone their character sheets...read them over...if you have any questions please email me.

The starting knowledge is different for everyone (some will be similar like the soliders).

If you want to know if your character knows something, ask me and I'll let you know if you know it.  Please do NOT assume anything unless I say that the assumption is ok.

If you want changes to your character sheet, let me know what it is that you want and I might grant it (of course I might NOT).

Hopefully we can start the game Sunday or Monday.

If you're uncomfortable roleplaying your character for any reason, let me know now.

Anders Carlson: Keia (yes)
Maria Moreno: Venus (yes)
Michael Smith: Velenne (yes)
Isaac Goldstein: Festy (yes)
Amelia Brogart: TFO (yes)
Jac Nguyen: Creamsteak (yes)

Zombies:
Fanog
Lazarus(?)

Okay...Fanog, I'm going to make you a character since only one zombie isn't what I had in mind.   Which of the SIX classes do you want to be?  STRONG, FAST, DEDICATED, TOUGH, CHARISMATIC, or SMART?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

I will be putting up the IC thread tommorrow....but do NOT post in it until I say you can post. 

I will need responses from everyone on their characters, Fanog will need a character, and my introductory posts will need to go up before I can let everyone post.

And yes...none of you have equipment.

Thanks

TDM


----------



## mistergone (Mar 15, 2003)

Uhm.. this is embarassing.. but.. am I Lazarus? 'cause, my email address has "lazarus" in it, and I prolly didn't put my board name in my e-mail to you... see, I don't want to assume anything... I haven't gotten any further emails, but then I didn't expect to... so, forgive the confusion, if I'm wrong just ignore me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Uhm.. this is embarassing.. but.. am I Lazarus? 'cause, my email address has "lazarus" in it, and I prolly didn't put my board name in my e-mail to you... see, I don't want to assume anything... I haven't gotten any further emails, but then I didn't expect to... so, forgive the confusion, if I'm wrong just ignore me. *




LOL

yes that did confused the heck out of me

ok

EDIT: ok I'll give you the same offer I gave Fanog

8 people...whew...I'm such a softie...BUT DONT YOU DARE TELL ANYONE


----------



## mistergone (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh, I have no problem playing a zombie! In fact, that might be best for me, being new and all. Heck, I'd love to be some kind of Nemesis/Mr. X monstrosity smashing around.. heh... but uh.. let's not get carried away, right? Besides, I don't have the D20 Modern rules...>cringe< Maybe I should just be a Hunk type guy.. a nameless faceless solider who dies in the first reel...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 15, 2003)

If I were to play a hero, I'd like to play either a Smart or Fast hero. 
However, if mistergone would not be comfortable playing a hero at first, I'll back him as a second zombie (if two would suffice).

I do have a small preference for playing a hero. But since the zombies get to fill in for dead heroes, I wouldn't mind to start out as zombie, and play a hero later on.

Mistergone, I don´t have the D20 Modern book either (yet), but you´ll find that all the stuff you need to play is in the SRD. You can download it in portions from the Wizards site. Click here.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Oh, I have no problem playing a zombie! In fact, that might be best for me, being new and all. Heck, I'd love to be some kind of Nemesis/Mr. X monstrosity smashing around.. heh... but uh.. let's not get carried away, right? Besides, I don't have the D20 Modern rules...>cringe< Maybe I should just be a Hunk type guy.. a nameless faceless solider who dies in the first reel... *




Don't worry about that.

The characters will all be pregenerated.

I will worry about the combat rules.  You just tell me what the guy wants to do and check out the SRD that Fanog links you to.

EDIT:

Ok I think I will make all of you heros so that I can make it more difficult and won't feel so bad when I kill some of you quickly.

Those who die become zombies.

Zombies who die...well...sorry...that's it for you.  You'll have to wait for the sequel.



EDIT2:

Vel check your email.

IF one of the chosen heros (original six) want a different class...then let me know.  I will give you a different character class of your choice and let mistergone or Fanog have your character.

HOWEVER you will not know who the new character is ahead of time until you get it in the email.   And you cannot change it at that time.  And always expect the unexpected with me.  The only thing you can ask for is the character class, I will supply everything else including name, gender, history, occupation, picture etc....


----------



## mistergone (Mar 15, 2003)

Shoot, Kitana, I feel like I am screwing up your plans. I came late to the game anyways, so maybe it's best I just bow out. There's always next time. I can read along and have a better idea how the whole PbP thing works. I'm really nervous about the roleplaying part anways, my writing skills are real rusty and that's kinda what it seems to be all about online. If there's any slots for a bland footsoldier with little personality, then sign me up! I could maybe pull off a character like the "game over, man!" guy in Aliens, but otherwise... Ah, you'll have your hands full with 7.

_"Go on! Go on without me! It's too late for me... But gimme your last grenade... Imma take as many of these freaks with me as I can... sumnabitches... chewed off my leg real good... Oh man... here they come! >pulls pin out with teeth, spits it out< Go! Get out of here! Run... RUUUUUUUN!"_


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 15, 2003)

> "Go on! Go on without me! It's too late for me... But gimme your last grenade... Imma take as many of these freaks with me as I can... sumnabitches... chewed off my leg real good... Oh man... here they come! >pulls pin out with teeth, spits it out< Go! Get out of here! Run... RUUUUUUUN!"



Ruffnecks hoorah?

Got the PC Kitty girl and looks fine, not what I suaully like to play but I can make it work. Besides, not the easiest PC to play regarding her skills and taking a peek at the enviroment  But heck, I'm gonna rox0r some but 

Btw just checked out the D20 Modern rules and stuff and looks fine. Just figured it all out and what I can do with everything including talents and action points but that'll be just fine.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 15, 2003)

Maria is okay for me. 



But I feel naked without equipment ..


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

TFO - Er don't call me 'girl' as I'm actually older than you.  Just call me TDM.

Anyway

Yep Amelia is not the easiest one to play if you're looking to spend the entire time just shooting stuff (but she's not deficient either!) HOWEVER being a big bad solider isn't going to do anyone any good at getting to their individual objectives.

Mistergone - well its up to you to decide

Everyone - Each character has their strengths in this environment -- but working alone, they will die faster -- working together, their strengths will help them survive.

Everyone has a primary skill and a secondary skill.  This is so if someone with the primary skill dies, someone else can fill in their niche.

These are the non combat skills that are fairly obvious as being important:

SEARCH - otherwise you don't find much do you?  I'm not going to tell you what's in a room other than the furniture.  The higher I roll for you above the DC, the more you find.

COMPUTER USE - or you learn nothing, break into nothing, get into nowhere

ANY MEDICAL SKILL - this one is obvious

There are many other things that will become important so don't knock the skills you got.  Gave them to ya for a reason.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 15, 2003)

Wooh! I love the character, I'm officialy psyched up as of now.  
Man, the power level is brutal (guess we're going to need it...)

Can't wait to get started.


Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

I changed my mind on a few things

I now have the two additional characters thought up.

Velenne has the STRONG 5 /FAST 5 character and I will be posting the picture + basic info in a bit.

Mistergone - if you're still interested I have the TOUGH 5 /DEDICATED 5 - Medic prepared.  Otherwise we can leave this additional character out of the cast.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

Let me introduce Amisha Patel to everyone.

Ok hopefully all the housekeeping stuff can be finished today, we can start the game tommorrow.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 15, 2003)

LOL. The description is pretty funny. 

It gave me a wierd vision though, of Michael sitting at the hairdresser, talking to his neighbour. "Oh yeah, totally, and than she told him that he couldn't do that. And than he said that he totally could and than .... (blablabla)".

Not sure if that's exactly what I had in mind, but I think I'll work somthing out.   

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *LOL. The description is pretty funny.
> 
> It gave me a wierd vision though, of Michael sitting at the hairdresser, talking to his neighbour. "Oh yeah, totally, and than she told him that he couldn't do that. And than he said that he totally could and than .... (blablabla)".
> 
> ...




LOL - well Mike is supposed to be very talkative - energetic - bouncy if you will.  One of those really intelligent people whose minds (and sometimes their mouths) never stop working.  Anders and Maria get tired of him pretty quickly (Maria less politely than Anders), but Amisha is always there to listen as a sounding board.

Well I rolled the dice - even-> female character, odd-> male character...guess what Velenne got.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 15, 2003)

Velenne and odd seem to be rather synonomous so I'm going for male


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 15, 2003)

Updated Cast

Anders Carlson: Keia
Maria Moreno: Venus
Amisha Patel: Velenne
Michael Smith: Fanog 
Isaac Goldstein: Festy
Amelia Brogart: TFO 
Jac Nguyen: Creamsteak

Mistergone{?}

Rolled a 2 for Velenne ;p time for him to get in touch with his feminine side


----------



## mistergone (Mar 15, 2003)

Okay I'm in. Hit me up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

Meet the news addition to the Black Ops team  Yuri Borzakovsky

;p 

ok that's it then...please check over the stats of your characters and make sure I calculated everything correctly.

The game starts tommorrow!

I have 3 more intro posts to write up but I should have the up by tommorrow afternoon - Eastern Time

Anders Carlson: Keia
Maria Moreno: Venus
Yuri Borzakovsky : Mistergone
Amisha Patel: Velenne
Michael Smith: Fanog 
Isaac Goldstein: Festy
Amelia Brogart: TFO 
Jac Nguyen: Creamsteak


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

Codes for the maps

AC = Anders Carlson
MM = Maria Moreno
YB = Yuri Borzakovsky
AP = Amisha Patel
MS = Michael Smith
IG = Isaac Goldstein
AB = Amelia Brogart
JN = Jac Nguyen

Z = zombie

etc...other enemy codes will be given to you as you encounter them

When you post PLEASE always put the header at the top of your post.  Since you can be anywhere in the house and not necessarily all of you in one room, I need to know where you are by looking at the Top of your post.

All you need to do is put this on top

1st Floor - Entrance Hall
Clairemont Mansion

or 

Formal Gardens
Clairemont Mansion

...etc...match what I have on top of my headers

Remember all combat rounds will end 24 hours from when the DM posts the previous combat round results.  If you don't post during that time period, you r character will be assumed to have done nothing for that round.  

Don't forget to hit RELOAD for the maps so you get the most updated version after each combat round.

Non-combat rounds will occur at the usual pace of conversations.

if you feel that your character is complete and that there doesn't need to be changes, post yourself waking up.

Have at it!

EDIT:

The things marked in blue are exits like doors - or stairs...etc

EDIT2:

Please confine ALL OOC comments to this thread.  It will ruin the mood to have OOC comments in the IC thread  If you want a roll for something or have a question, POST IT HERE.

TURN OFF all your signatures for the IC thread please as that is also disruptive and ruins the horror mood.

Do not use colors in your posts.  I don't want to see red, blue, etc....no colors.  NONE

Use Italics for thoughts and quotes for what is spoken.

hehe

ok

TDM rules...


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2003)

Time to break out my satin dress and pumps....er...I mean...my....roommate's!....ya that's it...


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 16, 2003)

Auugh!!!  Damn you, Kit!  This is just another game I'm going to have to follow along with because it looks so cool...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, We're Off. Let's see how long we last. 

Cool soundtrack, BTW.

It seems that my posts turn out pretty long, once I'm writing. Please let me know if that's a problem, either because it's to much to read, or because I try to do too much to post. 

This is my first PbP game here, so please don't hesitate to let me know if/when something's 'off'.

Also, how much strong language is acceptable? The Thread is rated PG-17, but I'm assuming we still have to follow ENboard policy, don't we?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

Its rated PG-17

Strong language is allowed in thoughts or speech if it enhances or makes sense for the character...however not too gratuitous please  use it where it makes the best impact...if you use it every time...it loses its impact and gets to be grating.

You can do this"F---, S---" ...etc... getting the point across without actually typing up the whole word.

Remember, soliders (and there are 5 of you) that part of military ettiquette is not to curse out loud when there are civilians especially female civilians around.

The length of your posts is fine.  Anything is better than one line posts.  I would recommend using this safe time to get familiar with your characters -- letting everyone post at least once, before moving anywhere else

Although it is RE survival horror, I also couldn't resist and made it into a mystery too.  Even if you've already seen the other RE's ...  won't help you solve it

The last thing you remember, each of you, is that last post I did for each major group if that helps.  After that... nothing...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Auugh!!!  Damn you, Kit!  This is just another game I'm going to have to follow along with because it looks so cool... *




Hey!  I'm glad you like it 

I spent a lot of time searching around for good pictures and soundbites -- even editing them all to make a good "horror" feel.

I hope its working and you can sink into the horror easily.  I know its hard to evoke a creepy/scary mood on the boards.


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2003)

Sorry, I missed the all clear and thought I subscribed.  Ah well, I'm in with my post.  

Kit,

Very cool.  The music and highlights add a lot.  I had the theme repeating in the background as I wrote my post.  Probably won't be able to do that at work, but. . . anyway.  Interesting start.

Keia


----------



## mistergone (Mar 16, 2003)

I have a couple questions.

1) Do us military people know who sent us on this mission? I mean, we're technically marines, right? But obviously a special branch. Do we _think_ we know who sent us on this mission?

2) Someone mentioned there were 12 soldiers to start with. Is that right? I missed it. Who's the lieutenant? Not with us now, but were they supposed to be?

3)What are we wearing? I mean, just to know. It may be important. Fatigues, I assume? Any insignia? Black? Do we still have our belts and boots?

Forgive me if any of these seem dense of me. You can e-mail me and berate me if you like, or if any of the info would be something not everyone would know.

Oh yeah. I can't open a couple of the files. The .ram ones. I downloaded them but I don't have anything to open them with.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2003)

Hello everybody, I was just reading the game thread and I happened to be listening to a song with... somehow fitting lyrics. 

You can get the song here. 

It's under the Elements PT 1, it's the "Soul of a Vagabond".

The chorus just made me grin.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 16, 2003)

The .ram files are for RealPlayer. You can get it at www.real.com , go for the RealPlayer 8 Free version. Takes some clicking, but it's there somewhere.

And I like the game a lot so far. The addition of music and pictures really gets me in the resident evil mood.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *I have a couple questions.
> 
> 1) Do us military people know who sent us on this mission? I mean, we're technically marines, right? But obviously a special branch. Do we think we know who sent us on this mission?
> 
> ...




np

Check your email for the military update.  The only person who knows is your lieutenant.  Your entire platoon was sent (that's 12 of you in all).  All of you arrived via the helo in that first scene.  The one who waving orders -- that was your lieutenant.

Everyone is wearing just the normal clothes they had on (like fatigues - but you do not get the bonus from them) but do not have any equipment or armor.

You're BlackOps US Marines - no insignia for this mission.  To everyone else though, its pretty obvious you're soliders.

.ram is RealPlayer - its free


----------



## Fanog (Mar 16, 2003)

Just a quesion aobut something that jsut came up, I hope some people with more PbP experience can help. How do you deal with simultaneous posts, and/or edits?

Sometimes, the correct order of events seem a bit screwed up because of those. Is there a set way of dealing with those (earlier posts takes precedence?), or should you just try to edit your post as well, to reflect the changes?

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 16, 2003)

Amelia is a civ right? Who used to live at the house..? Or feed me the info here


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Amelia is a civ right? Who used to live at the house..? Or feed me the info here  *




TFO - Did you get the email explaining her objective and background?


Venus - Remember that Sergeant Carlson is the highest ranking non-com -- and effectively in charge of the current team.  Maria and Yuri have the same rank - CORPORAL.  Keep this in mind when you're giving out orders.


Everyone - 

I'm waiting on Creamsteak to make his intro post before I can move anyone out of the Entrance Hall.  He has until Monday.

Don't forget - if you want to use any of your skills - either write that your character is using it...

ie:  Maria searches the room for x or Maria searches the room.
ie: Yuri treats Amelia's wounds.
etc... you get the point

OR 

you can tell me in the OOC thread
KIT!  I want to search x room
or I am using BLUFF + DIPLOMACY etc...

The only reason is that for some skills I can roll automatically - but you can't search a room and run for your life at the same time. Some skills takes a few rounds to complete.

EDIT:

I'll assume any obvious ones (balance, swim, jump), but for active skills (like search or computer use), you need to show me you're using them.  If you don't know which is which better to assume its not and ask me to use that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

Remember to always check your post to make sure your sig is removed!

Also once you post something and someone has posted a response to it, you cannot change any ACTIONS in your post.  You can correct spelling, thoughts, etc...but not actions or dialogue.


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm out of the loop until after midnight EST.  Just to let everyone know.

Keia

(Darn 60 second rule)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 16, 2003)

Ah, I see, didn't know Yuri was a corporal as well. And I didn't forget that Anders is in charge, but I did think it was a good point to give those orders.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Ah, I see, didn't know Yuri was a corporal as well. And I didn't forget that Anders is in charge, but I did think it was a good point to give those orders. *




That's fine.  It was just an FYI thing.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm off for today, and there's a possibilty I won't have much time to post tomorrow [School & Work after that], but I'll try to be back in ~23 hours from now. Maybe even between school & work. Just so you know.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 16, 2003)

That's fine.  I only expect people to post once a day - more than once a day is just good extra.

FYI for everyone so I don't get a ton of email from everyone on this later on.

I don't mind if you make up the background of your character that I haven't filled in yet for you as long as you stay true to whatever it is that I sent to you.  As long as it doesn't contradict what I put in there, its alright.  I'm more picky on roleplaying - making sure that your portrayal of the character makes sense with the history and occupation.

However I know that for a few of you I have engineered romantic entanglements and other things to get personal conflicts going from the start.  If you are uncomfortable roleplaying those entanglements, please let me know now via email or post and do not spend the entire game trying to get out of rping it.

If you have any problems playing a female character, please let me know now via email or post so I can resolve the issue to my satisfaction.

ok  that's it for my housekeeping for now.  Told ya I'm a Tyrannical DM.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

Kitana, wouldn't it be possible that Michael might know Amelia, seen a picture of her somewhere maybe..

Her intro says she's written various papers on biotechnology and genetic research. I just thought it might make sense if he's heard of her, seen a photo with an article, something like that?
Is this kind of thing influenced by Reputation and Knowledge skills?

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Every male wants to know me! h0t, sexy charming and brains to boot


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

> _originally posted by The Forsaken One_
> Every male wants to know me! h0t, sexy charming and brains to boot




Kit, about modifying people's peoples characters if they're uncomfortable... what about about ppl who are TOO comfortable?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Ahh its good to be in this body 

/me rubs leg


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

Argh, I really should learn to either type faster, or refresh the IC thread before posting a reply. 
This is the second time that my post cwound up just after one that wasn't there when I started typing.

I don't think it's really a problem in this case, Festy's post and mine probably happen around the same time without interfering with one another, right?

Fanog


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Nah, no trouble at all, its all good.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

*MonKEY~~*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana, wouldn't it be possible that Michael might know Amelia, seen a picture of her somewhere maybe..
> 
> Her intro says she's written various papers on biotechnology and genetic research. I just thought it might make sense if he's heard of her, seen a photo with an article, something like that?
> Is this kind of thing influenced by Reputation and Knowledge skills?
> ...




yes that is influenced by rep and knowledge skills.  he might recognize her name, but her picture?  She is corporate research scientist, most of her papers are probably proprietary information to begin with.  But as long as its ok with TFO, I don't mind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kit, about modifying people's peoples characters if they're uncomfortable... what about about ppl who are TOO comfortable?  *




hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Argh, I really should learn to either type faster, or refresh the IC thread before posting a reply.
> This is the second time that my post cwound up just after one that wasn't there when I started typing.
> 
> I don't think it's really a problem in this case, Festy's post and mine probably happen around the same time without interfering with one another, right?
> ...




don't worry about that 

happens ALL the time

EDIT:  If its really bothersome whoever is the second post can always edit it to fix.  Otherwise I will resolve all conflicts in the TDM update post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *MonKEY~~ *




*POO *


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey Festy

Only Anders saw the candle and the matches since he was the only one actively searching.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

ok i'll fix that


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Post quality looks nice, just have to say that to everybody


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 17, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Argh, I really should learn to either type faster, or refresh the IC thread before posting a reply.
> This is the second time that my post cwound up just after one that wasn't there when I started typing.
> 
> I don't think it's really a problem in this case, Festy's post and mine probably happen around the same time without interfering with one another, right?
> ...




A trick I sometimes use, if this becomes a big concern, is to write the post in Notepad (or your favorite text editor), then go back and update the thread, then post it assuming no one else has 'beat you to the punch.'


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2003)

That's what I do as well, especially on longer posts.  This also allows to to refer to the thread in detail and is a nice backup in case the post doesn't post or goes wacky.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> yes that is influenced by rep and knowledge skills.  he might recognize her name, but her picture?  She is corporate research scientist, most of her papers are probably proprietary information to begin with.  But as long as its ok with TFO, I don't mind. *




Ah, ok. I thought that maybe you'd make some kind of die roll for this.

I'll assume that Smith has some vague recollections that tie her name to research in bio- and gentech, nothing more substantial than that. That is, if TFO's okay with that...

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Euhm I'll grant you remembering something about a published researcher with my last name. But not with how I look or with my first name. So untill you hear my last name you're in the dark if it's up to me. And about remembering, make a int check DC 10 or something, DC 15 or 20 for more detailed stuff.

En waar in Nederland woon je btw ?


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

I already figured I needed the full name, since her first name has been mentioned several times now, and I saw her while stumbling into her. I don't think it will really matter in the end, but I was just wondering...

For the check, that's what I asked Kitana about, but she seemed to slide it back to the both of us. 
I'll just assume I don't have _any_ details.

(I live in Groningen. Funny, I didn't know we had _three_ persons from the Netherlands in this campaign.)

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually me and Venus and Janos went to the same highschool together  And we are all in the same D&D group here in the neighbourhood hehe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, ok. I thought that maybe you'd make some kind of die roll for this.
> 
> ...




oh

well if you want me to make a die roll I can do that (er will have to wait until I'm at home and not at work)

anyone can always ask me for a die roll if you like, most things between PC's I prefer rping, but you can always ask for die rolls outright.

Oh and I will be making silent die rolls for this game, meaning I never tell you what you rolled, just the rp results...so you'll never know if you know the whole truth or part of it....

hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Actually me and Venus and Janos went to the same highschool together  And we are all in the same D&D group here in the neighbourhood hehe. *




egads!


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> oh
> 
> well if you want me to make a die roll I can do that (er will have to wait until I'm at home and not at work)
> *




Oh, it's okay. I think we took care of it. I just wasn't sure how you would handle these kinds of things about the past.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

> egads!




And that means as much as...?



> Oh and I will be making silent die rolls for this game, meaning I never tell you what you rolled, just the rp results...so you'll never know if you know the whole truth or part of it....




You came up with that yourself or used the smart idea from my game 

It resulted in my abandoning all rules and playing pure freestyle games with just RPing and GM rulings. In both games I'm running atm.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And that means as much as...?*




Dictionary.com 

This has been invaluable to me, in most of the things I read and write online. It contains many slang terms, abbreviations etc., and also has an extensive thesaurus, so you can impress all of your PbP friends with your great vocabulary. 

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Used as a mild exclamation.

Alteration of oh God.

Errrrr right.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You came up with that yourself or used the smart idea from my game
> 
> It resulted in my abandoning all rules and playing pure freestyle games with just RPing and GM rulings. In both games I'm running atm. *




uh came up with that myself--always been my policy in every game I DM - 4 currently

pretty much since I don't read games that I don't play in and i don't really go anywhere else on enworld (or any other pbp forum anywhere else on the internet) other than the OOC/IC enworld forums  -- everything I come up with is absolutely on my own


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

oh i want to add this

if you make up stuff about the character you've got, could you send it my way first?  Email would be nice if you don't want it to be public knowledge.

As long as I am kept informed of all actions, it works for me.

Also, when leaving an area, please wait for me to post that you've left.  Just because you say you're leaving doesn't mean you'll actually make it out of there without...incident.... 

also the room you re-enter may have - changed - in your absence.... 

I'll be updating RE once I get home from work


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

ok

since people already did a bit of posting on this

I'll let this one go

but for future reference

don't assume you actually make it out of an area or into another area without incident

and never - ever - assume automatic success   there is no such thing...-- in fact -- just never assume 

P.S.

good policy to always check the OOC thread before the IC thread


----------



## mistergone (Mar 17, 2003)

*Hi, my name is Yuri, and my past haunts me...*

Just thought I'd put this here, figure it's easier that way.

Yuri, while he has a russian name and IS in fact descended from russian stock, was born in Iowa. His father's family came over from russia when his father was young. His mother is American. He grew up in California, after his parents divorced and he lived with his mother. It's doubtful anyone would know this, except maybe some of the other military folks, might know in passing that Yuri is obviously american (he's a marine, after all). What no one knows, except maybe his psychologist, is that when he was 17 he was in a horrible accident and the girl he was in serious lust with died. That changed his outlook totally, and is what both made him into a medic, a pessimistic jerk, and causes him to relate to most women in a skewed fashion. He thinks having a cocky saracastic attitude is charming to women and if they don't like it they're probably lesbians or prudes, which makes him like them even more. He alternates between broodingly quiet or callous and flippant depending on which way his mood is swinging. He takes his job as team field medic very seriously.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Some people need to edit their posts to remove their signatures... Just through it let all of ya sinners know


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Some people need to edit their posts to remove their signatures... Just through it let all of ya sinners know  *




Thanks TFO 

I was just about to post that.

Everyone who has a signature in their post...edit it out of your posts NOW.  Anyone who has an OOC remark in their post...edit it out of your post NOW.  No one (not even myself) is exempt from this.  I repeat NO ONE.

And if you don't think I'm kidding about this being a distraction, I'm warning everyone now that if this continues (meaning that this becomes a regular habit for certain people) I will start dropping players and finding new ones to replace the offenders.

Sorry boys, but I'm a tough  and I don't put with any  from anyone

On a related note...

I've noticed that some of you (experienced *and* non-experienced alike) have had rocky starts getting used to your characters.   I'm not going to name any names, but I will ask that you stick to the personality and history and  *relationships* that I gave you.  

If you have any problems with playing it out, tell me now because if I have to email you...that is a _very bad_ sign.  But I will give you a week to work yourself into the character before I start slapping some wrists.

But there are some of you who's posts have been incredible and I really really love it!

IF this is a problem, think of it like this...you are all actors who have been assigned characters in a script.  I am the director and the writer of the script.

update coming in a few minutes....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

> because if I have to email you...that is a very bad sign



*you have receive an email message from KitanaVorr@aol.com*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 17, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> *you have receive an email message from KitanaVorr@aol.com*
> *




well not YET ;p

a week...I'll give people a week to work it out...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 17, 2003)

Shiver, I jsut don't dare to go to bed now... afraid from what might be there beneath the sheats... And then.. to turn the lights out... ow my dear god... I know I just can't... please someone.. I don't want to be alone... not tonight. I won't be able to sleep and but when I do my dreams will be haunted and no... for once not by too many tentacled maddening doom but no... possibly something far worse.. if such a thing exists... I can feel it.. slithering up my leg.. ow my god.. GOD...... ow its just my girlfriend wanting some attention.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

I've waited for many a minute now for the update but I've had it for tonight and heading to bed 

Sweet dreams everyone! (Horrific maddening laughter followed by eerie music as TFO goes off the stage.)


----------



## mistergone (Mar 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Everyone who has a signature in their post...edit it out of your posts NOW.  *




>cringe< I plead ignorance, with a disclaimer that I _knew_ I was gonna do that. SO sorry. After I clicked off my sig the first time in that thread, I thought it would just not add it anymore, but I see that it is always checked by default. I wasn't paying attention.  

Game note: Yuri was looking for any signs of injury on Amelia, especially any signs that she had been hit in the head or neck, and if it was possible, he checked her arms too for needle marks or bruising.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

*Combat Post*

That was an insanely long update post!!! Sorry TFO!

I'll be posting combat related OOC stuff here...speaking of which...here's the first one...


Init:
unknown: 16
Jacqueline Nguyen: 7

ROUND ONE:

DAMAGE  5 

sorry man, but that was some NICE dice rolls there for your gnawing buddy....you can post in IC what you want to do or post an ooc of what you want to do here in the OOC thread


----------



## mistergone (Mar 18, 2003)

I have to chime in on the simultaneous post issue, but it's not a huge problem. I can see how it can be bothersome though. Maybe it's just because it's my first pBp since my BBS days, but I dunno. I feel like my character is torn between like two or three things I want to do, but I end up not really doing anything.

Game: How many legs are there on the end table?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

I'd like to know what all my medical skills and knowledge skills grant me for information at the moment with what I know about Umbrella, about the situation and about the bump I felt when I was massaging the back of my neck of few posts ago... (you forgot to mension I felt it but it seems hard that I'd have missed it.)

Aside from the knowledge bits just a few things:

I'm not at the exit door but at the door Jac disappeared behind, the one I'm trying to find out if I can lock... if I could I locked it.

Does it feel unnatural in any way?

Can I lock that door?

What did I hear behind it?

You know, everything I might think of as relevant from what I do as a job and stuff...

TFO - out.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

Things seem to be shaping up quite nicely. 

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

/me goes to fix some breakfast. Till when are you online Fanog?

Hmmm I'll just go and type up another IC post and then I'll go update my AIM and Nocturnum games  Gotta do something


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

Breakfast? At 12:17 PM?!

I'll be mostly online until 5 PM, and then later tonight when I'm home.

I'm going for lunch, and having two group meeting after that, so I'll probably be AFK for the next couple of hours.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah well... time to go and typ some more stuff


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Jeeez, three of those posts in a row in this game. What's with me today.

Well I hope that at least they are interesting to read and not just a bunch of crappy ranting.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I'd like to know what all my medical skills and knowledge skills grant me for information at the moment with what I know about Umbrella, about the situation and about the bump I felt when I was massaging the back of my neck of few posts ago... (you forgot to mension I felt it but it seems hard that I'd have missed it.)
> *




Well first of all, you didn't notice the bump on your neck. (read: failed spot check) so you aren't even aware that its there.  Though if Yuri points it out to you, then you'll find it.  Once you know what you're looking for, its not hard to find, but you didn't know it was there to begin with.

EDIT:  Oh, and what you know, is only what I sent you in the email.  For clarification, I will say you work on the health and medical technology side...not the black projects.



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I'm not at the exit door but at the door Jac disappeared behind, the one I'm trying to find out if I can lock... if I could I locked it.
> 
> Does it feel unnatural in any way?
> 
> ...




Second of all, only Carlson and Smith noticed Jac exiting through that door.  Everyone else was too occupied with their thoughts (read: failed spot check)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

Edit-- crap Kitana, so I'm supposed to delete the 3 posts... sucks... I'd like another confirmation on this because it'll make me feel.. like bad...allthough it's my own stupid mistake. Misinterpreted kindly badly then what you mailed me...

b0llox.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

ok

I can see this problem cropping up in a few posts already from several different people so I will say this once.

Please do NOT assume knowledge about the situation.  Do NOT assume you see something - know something - hear something etc...  If you believe your character should know something, either post a question here or send it via email to me to confirm FIRST before putting it into a post.

Your characters are free to speculate of course - and they might not be the right speculation, but that's fine - but ONLY WITHIN WHAT THEY CURRENTLY KNOW.  

If it is not SPECIFICALLY in the email I gave you or I haven't told you that you know this - you don't know anything about it.  The reason being is that using your outside knowledge about RE will ruin the game for people who don't know about RE and want to find out within the world.  

Of course the big reason is that you will start to make me simmer, and you know I have some anger management issues when someone impinges upon my strict control of in-game knowledge (as knowledge is a BIG thing in RE).

For example: Mike speculating about security cameras - that makes sense since he is a military techie.  Amelia knowing anything about the stylized "T" - nope.  In fact nobody knows what the stylize 'T' stands for or even if its important.

If you have any questions on your post or knowledge assumptions, ask me for clarification here or in an email. 

Otherwise - you who assumed outside knowledge know who you are - please correct your post.  (ie: got an email)

Thanks!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Edit-- crap Kitana, so I'm supposed to delete the 3 posts... sucks... I'd like another confirmation on this because it'll make me feel.. like bad...allthough it's my own stupid mistake. Misinterpreted kindly badly then what you mailed me...
> 
> b0llox. *




Don't delete, just revise with the knowledge you know.  

Now that Mike has said something about Jac disappearing (and he wasn't being secretive about it), you now know the other woman is gone and since he pointed out the door, you know which door it is she just left in.



EDIT: I should add that because Mike told everyone what he does know, everyone now knows she's missing and where she went.

though lol to be easier on me, maybe people should start giving out names ;p to each other.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah, Mike told everyone? I figured he only told Anders because he ran up to him. Hmmm, edditing my post =] Maria'll run to the door and open it ASAP.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Ah, Mike told everyone? I figured he only told Anders because he ran up to him. Hmmm, edditing my post =] Maria'll run to the door and open it ASAP. *




Well unless he stated he was whispering or trying to keep it secret (like how anders was talking to maria about whether or not to go after jac), its a quiet entrance hall and his voice will carry.


EDIT:

Yet another house rule =) I need to make a list or something...

Whispering and keeping it a secret will require other characters to successfully make a LISTEN check in order to overhear you.  Otherwise, automatically assume everyone in the room heard.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 18, 2003)

It's a matter of interpretation I guess. But I'll stick with Mike telling everyone. Just saves Keia a post with "that door" included.

EDIT: k =].


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

ok just a reminder

we are officially in our first combat round which is good so now you can see how I handle them

This means that Creamsteak has until 3-18-2003 09:13 PM EASTERN to post before I update to the next combat round.  If he doesn't post by then, jac does nothing and the beastie keeps gnawing for another round of damage because it has nothing else to attack and she is the only one in the room.  

You can see how this can get really bad if you're alone and unable to post in time.

When I update the combat round then I will resolve any actions from the others in the entrance hall that effect Jac. -- ie: people rushing at the door and such.

EDIT:  for clarification, one combat round lasts 24 hours from when it is initially posted.  That means you have 24 hours from when I post the initial combat round results to post your action for that round.

Since I posted at 3-17-2003 09:13 PM EASTERN for the initial combat round, creamsteak has until 3-18-2003 09:13 PM EASTERN to post.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 18, 2003)

Eastern Time would be GMT- how much? -7 I'd think, but not sure...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Eastern Time would be GMT- how much? -7 I'd think, but not sure... *




err

well its 10:11 am here right now 

EDIT:

Just check the timestamp on my post...it should be in your time not mine.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Ah, Mike told everyone? I figured he only told Anders because he ran up to him. Hmmm, edditing my post =] Maria'll run to the door and open it ASAP. *




Chalk that one up to youthful anxiety. Michael ran up to Carlson because he didn't want to yell through the entire hall, but once he was there, he just wanted to get the message across. He might not have intended for everyone to hear, I guess I (player) thought the sound wouldn't carry that far, and that people wouldn't be paying attention. 
It was actually something in the middle of blurting it out and whispering, maybe I'll add that to future posts, let Kitana sort it out. 

The second part about the lab rats was definately not something he was being silent about (trying not to stumble over the pace of the words himself), although he now wishes that he *had* been more careful. I'll whip up a post after Keia responds.

Fanog

Edit: Venus, sorry for the nitpicking, but Michael said the thing about the Asian woman before starting on his labrats rant. Since she spurted away immediately, I don't know if Maria would have heard the labrat story. Since we all have to rearrange some stuff now, thought I'd point it out.  No offense intended...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 18, 2003)

10:11 @ Eastern
16:15 @ GMT+1 

Eastern = -5  [and 4 minutes =] ]

Doh, off by 2 =\

Fanog: Hmmm, I'll edit that as well. I'll scrap the "no-no" look ;].


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

LOL at the 4 minutes. I noticed that as well. 

...and I'm guessing I'll probably get the no-no look from Carlson, _and_ Patel, _and_ Borzakovky. 
Yours would have just added to the misery.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

just a little note but I'm against the door in question :/


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

I posted what I thought was safe.  

I'm hesitant to post anymore until some of the previous posts get cleaned up, though.

Keia


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 18, 2003)

I assume you move when someone tries to open the door? And if not, you'll be pulled away. Your misery isn't as important as a spy of some sort.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

TFO, based on the maps, you're not against that door and that's what we have to go on.  I think Kit posted that you didn't see the woman leave, also.

Keia


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

That map hasn't been updated since we started there, just for your information. According to that I'm still at the spot I started.

I cleaned all former posts up btw, I edited out more then I'd like and I really hate to do that. I'm refraining from heavy posting from now on, it just sucks to hard to cut out pieces from them 

And to drop things here a bit since Venus is getting all worked up again OOC as well, I'll just be the adult here and just have remained at the door that leads to outside. You know the "exit" where I broke down crying and stuff.

(peuter)

Let's just presume I brushed Yuri and just hung back relaxed against the door after that.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm sorry - I thought it was updated since JN is missing and IG and YB are talking by the fireplace.  You might want to refresh on the map.  

By the way, the posts were fun to read and I enjoyed them.  I'd save them and use some of the bits later as you learn the info.

Keia


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

I did and the refreshing was something I needed to do, stupid mistake.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

Edit: Never mind. Reloading is not Shift+F5, but Control+F5.

Aargh. 


Original message follows:

I also had a problem with viewing the map updates, I only just found out about the update.

I'm using IE 5.5. Apparantly, using Shift+F5 causes the *page* to reload, but it still uses pictures from cache. Only when using another browser (Netscape), did I see the updated map. 

I haven't found a solution to viewing map updates in IE, other than deleting the cache before checking. Any computer wizzes with good (better) solutions?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

ok

I thought it would have avoided overempathising with characters by having pre-generated characters instead of creating your own (that way you won't feel too bad if the character dies -- was my rationale)

BUT

please keep the chatter polite - non-confrontational (only I get to be that) and free of any subtle insults

And yes, I know one when I see one.  Don't think I don't know it or see it or am marking it in my little GM notebook for future reference.  I know who starts it and I know I will end it if it gets to be problem one way or another...and trust me.  You do not want me to have to get involved because I am a first-class 

If there is any problem with other players or my own self (i'm sure there are plenty about me--hehe), any rulings, etc, please send me an email.  I will be fair and if your argument is logical or fits with the story idea I had in mind, I will give it to you.  If its about me you can post it here, if its about another player, send the email.

Yes, the maps MUST be reloaded - and not from the cache -- everytime I post an update to a scene.  In this game maps and position are extremely important.  I wish there was a better way, but sorry, silly server caches.  I usually have to hit the reload button twice to get it to do that.

You can of course try setting your cache to 0 if you want it to force reload for IE.

EDIT: nevermind i forgot it will only let you go down to 20kb but that should be enough that a force reload will give you the needed update


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> I cleaned all former posts up btw, I edited out more then I'd like and I really hate to do that. I'm refraining from heavy posting from now on, it just sucks to hard to cut out pieces from them
> *




Its not the heavy posting that was the problem, it was the assuming of outside information that Amelia would not know that was the problem.  It was a mistake on both our parts (me for not being clearer about Amelia and you for not getting the ok beforehand for the extended knowledge) and that's fine.

Just be careful - and I mean this for everyone - when you read other character's thoughts because unless it is in a GM post I would assume that their thoughts are erroneous.  Really, they can post whatever they want their character to be thinking, but it doesn't make it true at all.  

So don't worry too much about giving away the plot because no one - and I mean no one (not even Krizzel who is assistant DM) - knows what the plot really is.  And I am telling you right now - I am not following the games or the movie.

I have been known for being a jerk about giving misleading information 

*whistles*

purposely...


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *You can of course try setting your cache to 0 if you want it to force reload for IE.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind i forgot it will only let you go down to 20kb but that should be enough that a force reload will give you the needed update *



I believe there's a box or something you can check that will help with this - something about checking pages against the cache every time or some such.  Not sure exactly because I can't stand IE and only use it when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *So don't worry too much about giving away the plot because no one - and I mean no one (not even Krizzel who is assistant DM) - knows what the plot really is.  And I am telling you right now - I am not following the games or the movie.*



Don't mind me - I'm just sitting here and tinkering with things in my lab.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Don't mind me - I'm just sitting here and tinkering with things in my lab. *




Ah yes...egore....my egore....


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 18, 2003)

Kitana, two things,

1) Are you going to send players more information about their characters? I don't even know exactly 'what' my characters doing. I do know that my attitude is to work as an individual, which works just fine for me, but I need to know a little bit more in order to be more than completely lost.

2) Could I have tried to lock the door behind me after entering? How long does a disable device check take? For a doorknob/handle?



Oh, and point of Irony: Myself and TFO fought against each other in our last major PbP game (excluding Psionicle), and now we seem to be tied up in an interesting conflict where we 'both' want to be seperate from each other, but for different reasons. Great great fun...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Kitana, two things,
> 
> 1) Are you going to send players more information about their characters? I don't even know exactly 'what' my characters doing. I do know that my attitude is to work as an individual, which works just fine for me, but I need to know a little bit more in order to be more than completely lost.
> 
> *




Ask questions if you want to know more about motivations, what Jac knows etc....  The synopsis should suffice as a starting point but there's no way I can know what to send you if I don't know what you want.  Email me if you don't want them known but I won't be home from work until at least 7:30pm eastern to check email.



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *2) Could I have tried to lock the door behind me after entering? How long does a disable device check take? For a doorknob/handle?
> *




Well no since you didn't post that you did.  I took the "trying not to get noticed" as closing the door behind you.  use disable device while in combat?!  At least a full round...at the LEAST.  And you can't do anything else while doing that.  Concentration checks apply as well.

ok a few things, creamsteak

Remove all OOC Actions/comments/notes from your IC posts and put that here.  You've got two posts there that have OOC comments.  Remove your signature from all your posts.

Also remember that Jac is being GRAPPLED.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 18, 2003)

It doesn't state that I'm grappled. I had no idea I was grappled. I also don't know what kind of attack it was.

I double checked. You never stated that I was grappled.

Edit: I'm going to go under the assumption that your going to follow your own rule that you don't do what you don't post. I've also emailed you concerning the 'need to knows' of my character. Not motivations, but things I 'need to know' in order to do my job.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 18, 2003)

Actions
AC: 29 (10 Base +4 Dex +8 Class +5 Combat Expertise +2 Dodge)

Trip Attack (+10 Melee -5 Combat Expertise +2 Combat Throw)
5 foot step into opponents space (threatens attack of opportunity from opponent, AC 33 against that and opponent recieves -4 penalty due to fighting from prone)
Move action is used to size up the aggressor visually

Or, if my trip attack fails,

Move Action to get away from my attacker, while tumbling. Tumble +5, AC 33 against attacks of opportunity made for moving out of it's threatened area.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *It doesn't state that I'm grappled. I had no idea I was grappled. I also don't know what kind of attack it was.
> 
> I double checked. You never stated that I was grappled. *




oh, hmm I guess for some reason I thought that the grabbing would cue in on the grapple, but that's my fault for not being clear. I'll state that for next time in future combat posts.

For clarification, Jac is being grappled from behind, hands on her arms, teeth attached to her shoulder.  She is facing the door.  The room is dark and she can't see anything.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 18, 2003)

*Great so far*

The only worry I am having is that I see three or so posts from others for every one I make. It makes me feel like I'm moving in slow motion compared to others. I guess that's just me, 'cause I'm not around posting as frequently. Personally, I'd like to see everyone have a chance to react to things before any of us goes nuts and writes a novel. I'm trying to not do too much at once, though I want to be doing a ton of things.

Of course, this is the only PbP game I'm in and like I've said I'm new so maybe I'm just not familiar with how they run. Hopefully, we'll eventually settle into a nice pacing of action.

I really like this so far, I love RE, those are my favorite games on the Playstation (and 2), and I've played the first one, beat the second one (both characters), got almost to the end of Nemesis, and am about half way (I think) through Code Veronica. And of course I've seen the movie. I can't wait for the 2nd Ed. of All Flesh Must Be Eaten to come out, as it will have D20 rules in it along with the original rules.

Oh, and a game question: How big is this fireplace? Is the panel inside it? or over it? or next to it? I'm having a hard time visualizing it. Is there anything on the mantle? Any picture or mirror hanging over it? And fireplace tools? (poker, scoop, brush?)


----------



## Fanog (Mar 18, 2003)

Kitana, do I have time for another post, showing me lighting the candle and helping with the panel? Mister Gone seems to have a point, hence I'm a bit hesistant to post. Maybe I'll save my next action for after the update.

I already posted something since the last update, and don't know if there's extra time in this combat round. How do you deal with this kind of thing?

(You must get bored with my newbie questions. Sorry...  )

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

This is how I handle multiple posts from the same person.  I just gather all the posts together and sort out what logically happens. Unless they contradict each other...if a previous result of one post contradicts or it changes it, then I ignore the posts after that.

However, the final thing to base it on is this...it doesn't matter what you post...if your name is on the DM post then consider whatever action I have you doing is the only action you do.  I use the DM posts to correct any multiple post confusions, to correct any knowledge issues, to give results of rolls, etc.

Well all that said is basically I'll work it out in the GM post if there are contradictions.  You guys can respond like a madhouse if you want, but I'll sort it out eventually for you.  Some of your actions may not end up happening, but that is the risk you take when you post alot of actions.

The best thing to go free-for-all is conversations.  I encourage more conversation posts for those who like to post multiple times.

For those of you who don't post very often, don't worry about it.  Your actions will not be invalidated or lost because of the many posts.  And the tempo of the posting will slow down as the game gets to its usual speed.  Most gamers only post once a day (if they're good gamers).  Its the newness that has everyone bouncing around excitedly 

That said ;p need to work on the update now LOL


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana, do I have time for another post, showing me lighting the candle and helping with the panel? Mister Gone seems to have a point, hence I'm a bit hesistant to post. Maybe I'll save my next action for after the update.
> 
> I already posted something since the last update, and don't know if there's extra time in this combat round. How do you deal with this kind of thing?
> 
> ...




Oh I love questions - ask away!  I'd rather get a ton of questions than have someone just assume something that might be wrong and force me to correct them.

None of you are in the combat round yet.  Only Jac is...however, once Maria opens the door - in this next update...all of you will get initiative and be in the combat round.  Then you need to follow the rules regarding that.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 18, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Edit: I'm going to go under the assumption that your going to follow your own rule that you don't do what you don't post. I've also emailed you concerning the 'need to knows' of my character. Not motivations, but things I 'need to know' in order to do my job. *




Nice try but read my post a little further up there for what happened to Jac

EDIT:

Remove your sigs and all your OOC remarks please.  Not just the combat actions.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 18, 2003)

> Apparantly, using Shift+F5 causes the page to reload, but it still uses pictures from cache



This really is going to pose a problem...

Further I know I'm the novel writer here appearantly but actually when you read my posts, I talk for hours on end but in the end when you reflect on what actually happened... My PC did Jack Monkey Doo and that's about it. I just like to rant alot about irrelivant PC emotions and thought and sceming but in the end I do nothing. It's a way of playing and it always seems like I do alot but if I'd just have remained lying down on the floor I'd have accomplished just as much as I have now.

My posts really shouldn't get you worried or intimidated because like I just said, in the end it results in me doing nothing. And I know, I'm quite skilled in masking that  have had quite some practise I must say...

And euhm Creamy, you mean the 3rd IR or...? The one in which I was quite proud of my all powerfull Swarm  I'm still proud of myself for being the only real loner that survived and in the end had the highest PL for 1 player's forces. And offcourse... the diadem. But this will prove interesting to say the least indeed


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

Kitana, new player request from me then,

Can you please include all of the action types you take in your out of character summary? You understand, of course, that our two perspectives are different. I'm probably NOT going to assume I'm grappled, prone, tripped, disarmed, disabled, wounded, criticaled, eyes gouged, limping, or anything else unless it's established.

My actions then should be a little more bland...

I use my grapple skill at full unarmed bonus (+5 melee +2 from feats) to perform a hold function rather than a trip attack, but if I succeed at the hold I'm going to follow through all the same with an observation rather than making a move action. The only difference is that I 'think' I'm denied my dex bonus when grappled (not sure how good my uncanny dodge abilities are in D20 modern), so I'll only have an AC of 25, +7 grapple bonus.

If the door comes open while I'm holding the aggressor to the ground, I'm going to probably yell something in between, to urg whoever comes in to kill this thing while I've got it down (or not).

Supposing of course that I fail my grapple, I'll make up for it by using my move action to move the grapple 5 feet away from the door as I struggle with it.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

Round Two (the first was a surprise round)

Unknown takes another tasty bite
DAMAGE to JAC: 2

I'm going to assume that Jac is going to try and break free for this round.  See results in IC thread.

Round Three

Initiatives:

Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

However, only Maria can get close enough to attack because she will be blocking the door, Carlson is right behind her, and Jac is providing the creature with cover.  The creature is grappling Jac from behind and has its teeth sunk in her.

Creature chews some more
DAMAGE to JAC: 2

Please post your actions here as OOC or as an IC post.

Thanks!  Let the fighting (and screaming) begin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

Kitana, my actions right above your post.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

My next action is going to be more aggressive, first I delay my action to act right when Maria acts, at which point I'm once again going to attempt to hold it (thereby leaving it prone) so that maria can step in and crush whatever it is with her boot on it's 'head'.

Also, this is just flavor, but your description of a 2 hp wound was a bit over the top that time . I thought it somehow critical'd on a grapple and bit about 8 inches of chest off me. Maybe that's what your going for, I don't know... 

Oh, and a flavor question: Are you going to stay true to resident evil, where the only 'real' survivors are the wholly good and incorruptable, with the exception of the villains, or is this going to be a little more distant from the normal style? I'm fond of the traditional RE, but I can see it going either way. You've picked an odd group of heroes if your going for that, but at the same time I'd resent it if you stayed too true to the 'formula'.

Note: I don't speak Spanish, but my character does. If the grammer is evil, I hereby blame Worldlingo's great translator.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

a few words

anyone who does not react to the first sight of that thing with either

1. terror
2. totally freaked out
3. nausea
4. etc..pick similar words to above

is full of bull

I don't care who you are.

Its the walking dead.

If  I have to roll fortitude saves, I will, but you won't like what happens when you fail one.  Its liable to be embarrassing...


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

Kitana, you havn't described the thing to my character yet. I don't even 'know' it's a fricken zombie yet. I know, I knew the entire time (as a player), but so far you've just described some crazed, silent lunatic biting at me. Hell, I couldn't even know it was a person if you didn't use humanistic traits in your description.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 19, 2003)

Before I can decide what to do next, I really need to know the details of the fireplace area that I asked about above, if that just ain't gonna happen, then Yuri hurries over to stand behind the Sarge and look through the door.

But, if he first sees something around the fireplace (I know he didn't see that catch to open the panel), like a poker, he'll grab it, or an laready lit candle on the mantel, he'll use it to light the one he grabs from Smith. If he still can, then he goes over to the other two.

I just need details, I can't perform without them... like, I didn't know were any bookshelves aroudn the fireplace. And I'm still confused as to where exactly the panel is and how it opened.


----------



## Keia (Mar 19, 2003)

Anders Actions - Round 3 [Round 1 for him]

Anders will do nothing in shock. If he shakes it by his action, he'll ready an action to partial charge (into the same square with Jac if necessary) and strike the thing (using his strength and smash talents), otherwise he is too dumbfounded even to speak at this point to tell others or utilize his tactics knowledge.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Kitana, you havn't described the thing to my character yet. I don't even 'know' it's a fricken zombie yet. I know, I knew the entire time (as a player), but so far you've just described some crazed, silent lunatic biting at me. Hell, I couldn't even know it was a person if you didn't use humanistic traits in your description. *




Calm down.  If I had meant to refer to you, I would have used your name.  It was a post made ahead of time for everyone.

However, I am waiting at least a day before I respond to that _email_ you just sent me to let my temper calm down a notch or two and while I decide what to do about it and you.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Before I can decide what to do next, I really need to know the details of the fireplace area that I asked about above, if that just ain't gonna happen, then Yuri hurries over to stand behind the Sarge and look through the door.
> 
> But, if he first sees something around the fireplace (I know he didn't see that catch to open the panel), like a poker, he'll grab it, or an laready lit candle on the mantel, he'll use it to light the one he grabs from Smith. If he still can, then he goes over to the other two.
> 
> I just need details, I can't perform without them... like, I didn't know were any bookshelves aroudn the fireplace. And I'm still confused as to where exactly the panel is and how it opened. *




oh crap ;p

I must have missed that in your post.  So sorry about that.  Hmm okay I will revise the DM post to include that in there.

EDIT:

oh I think I'll put it in the map in the rogue gallery instead for now.  I did have him pull books and stuff.

LOL it will be easier when all of you aren't in the same room and I'm trying to keep track of everyone.  It will be REALLY easy when you start all dying off...heh...heh...

oh and if you need me to describe something - tell me that you're looking at X and ask me what you see.  And if I miss it in the IC post, give me a reminder here.

EDIT2: okay added the description to the DM post in the IC thread!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Calm down.  If I had meant to refer to you, I would have used your name.  It was a post made ahead of time for everyone. *



 It wasn't meant offensively, it was constructive. Everything I've been saying has been to help make your job easier, and to make the game more fun. Mis-interpretation is a huge issue in this medium (Ask Reaper, seriously, he's got a big mouth on the issue ).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd like to say that I've seen some really excellent work so far.  Some of you (experienced and unexperience alike) who were having a few growing pains in the beginning are really starting to come into your characters.  I'm hoping that the trend will continue and by the time this first "training wheels" week is over, all of you will be speeding along.

I know its tough playing pre-generated characters.  Remember if you have any questions about your character, don't be afraid to send me an email or post a question.  

That said...keep up the good work!


----------



## mistergone (Mar 19, 2003)

I posted again in the IC thread, but if Yuri can't light the candle he's holding I really don't know what he does. I had said he'd go over to Carlson and Moreno, but I'm thinking really he'll more likely just stand where he is, dumbfounded, as everyone around him is suddenly acting insanely. He just really really wants to light the freakin' candle.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

*Round Four*

Initiatives:

Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

Issac moves behind Carlson to see the creature and is in shock.

Unknown chews some more on Jac, maintaining the grapple on her.
DAM: 3

Maria swings her makeshift club at the zombie with a smacking blow.  She tries again and nearly hits Jac in the head instead.

Amelia does nothing.

Jac grapples the zombie back and holds it.

Maria is still blocking the door so Anders can't rush past her since she's swinging her club around.

Amisha pulls off one of the window curtains from the wall.  One round per curtain.  Two curtains per window.

Mike sticks his hands inside and feels around and gets an object.

Yuri takes the candle, lights on a nearby candle stub, and holds to the panel to see what's inside and what Mike pulled out.

EDIT:  anyone who wants to see the reaction by the door can easily look and see what the people in the room are doing, but they can't see Jac + monster except for anders/maria/issac

EDIT2:
Er the picture doesn't show this, but Jac and the zombie are in the same square, the one that the JN is in.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry it took so long to post, I got distracted.

If everyone can get their combat posts in before 9pm eastern.  I will do an update then instead of at 1am.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 20, 2003)

The sudden appearance of Drew Barrymore has seriously damaged my suspension of disbelief. Just kidding. But.. a name tag?!?!?! Curse those zombies and their hiding of random objects all over the place! It IS just like the games!


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *The sudden appearance of Drew Barrymore has seriously damaged my suspension of disbelief. Just kidding. But.. a name tag?!?!?! Curse those zombies and their hiding of random objects all over the place! It IS just like the games! *



Definitely not what I thought might be in there, especially with all the spooky darkness of the nook.  All I can say though, is _the plot thickens_!

And nice jobs, everyone.  I need to find some way to make a post on the IC thread so I can get a 'dot' on it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *The sudden appearance of Drew Barrymore has seriously damaged my suspension of disbelief. Just kidding. But.. a name tag?!?!?! Curse those zombies and their hiding of random objects all over the place! It IS just like the games! *




I didn't say it was a name tag....I said it was a security badge....



now why would someone hide a security badge in a hidden panel...hmm....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Definitely not what I thought might be in there, especially with all the spooky darkness of the nook.  All I can say though, is the plot thickens!
> 
> And nice jobs, everyone.  I need to find some way to make a post on the IC thread so I can get a 'dot' on it  *




a dot?

Do you want to post for the zombie krizzel?


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *a dot?
> 
> Do you want to post for the zombie krizzel?   *




Something like that was what I was thinking.  Just a one time description or something like that - the post rate is way too spastic at the moment for me to keep up!  Later though I have a couple ideas for things I could do.

A dot, yes   The little thing that highlights the folder after you've posted in a thread?  That's how I scan for threads I need to keep track of.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Something like that was what I was thinking.  Just a one time description or something like that - the post rate is way too spastic at the moment for me to keep up!  Later though I have a couple ideas for things I could do.
> 
> A dot, yes   The little thing that highlights the folder after you've posted in a thread?  That's how I scan for threads I need to keep track of. *




lol I just take the 2 seconds to read the entire thread names and check the dates  - ;ppp

ok you get a special zombie Krizzel - just get to work in your lab! hehe...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

Heh, I thought a gun was a bit much to hope for.  

Since you posted that Yuri and I could see the resemblance between the girl on the tag and the blonde woman, I assume it's okay if Michael made the connection to Amelia Brogart, the scientist he's heard of?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Heh, I thought a gun was a bit much to hope for.
> 
> Since you posted that Yuri and I could see the resemblance between the girl on the tag and the blonde woman, I assume it's okay if Michael made the connection to Amelia Brogart, the scientist he's heard of?
> 
> Fanog *




rolling....ok you got it...make the connection with Amelia


Also a note for everyone.

Anyone who posts using their move action for this round to see what is going on in the closet, you can go ahead and post your reaction using what Anders/Isaac/Maria see.  Saves me from having to describe it again hehe and lets you do something next round.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I didn't say it was a name tag....I said it was a security badge....
> 
> ...




same difference... why do zombies do anything? >goes off on tirade about zombies moving the red key to the other side of the island for reasons known only to those who have rotting meat for brains<


Okay okay well then, it's probably really important.


edit: Okay, I added my reaction to the zombie. I admit I had a hard time there. I mean, Yuri is a combat medic, if he hasn't seen horrible things already, he's prolly seen training videos or dissected cadavers, or something. But still, it is unnatural and profane, so I went for a mix of shock, cold reasoning, and disgust.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *now why would someone hide a security badge in a hidden panel...hmm.... *



Just to confuse us more?  

I posted the first part of this round's actions for Michael. I think there might be time for something more, but that would depend a bit on what Velenne would post. 

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

What does everyone think of that post... it's supposed to reflect her feelings when she gets confronted with something that belonged to her sister and gets her attention fully back to what she actually came for...

Does it do it justice and does it get its goal across with the emotion its ment to express?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

FYI - for everyone

I've been getting a couple of emails from people asking questions about this so I figured I should say this on the boards.

You can make up whatever you want for your own background, just don't do it about other characters without discussing it first.  otherwise I don't mind that at all.

If you make up stuff about anything other than your own background  or anything that would effect anything in game without checking with me first, be forewarned that I already have the set history for the NPC people and actual events.  

If you don't mind looking really foolish later on when your thoughts/actions/words prove false, then go ahead and I don't mind.  But do know that just because any of the PC's say/think something doesn't mean that its true!

(unless I sent them an email giving them further info, but then you won't be able to know what it was I sent them about huh....)

heh heh...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

Glee.... the only word that fits Kitana at the moment...

Glee...


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

Kitana, you like rubbing it in our faces, don't you? Not just tyrannical, but evil as well... 

TFO, I really liked the post, I think it's a great re-entry for Amelia, after her previous period of near-catatonia. Nicely done.

I'll go whip up that other post I promised.

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

Crap, my last post was tough to write. Took me long enough too. Please, let me know what you think about it.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

Crap  (j/k)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

I posted that before I even read it... heh heh heh....

Ik dacht eerst dat het een vrij normale post was gezien vanalles enzo maar in de laatste paragraaf gaf je er een mooie draaing aan en de woorden waarmee je het eindigde waren goed gekozen en komen mooi over. Ik zie hem in alle rust haar al oppakken, alles negeren en niet omdat hij het wil maar omdat hij gewoon niets hoort. Dan dat hij haar neerzet, haar een seconde aankijkt en dan opstaat en naar de tafelpoot toeloopt. Daar bukt hij, pakt zijn knuppel vast, wacht een moment en staat dan op, draait om en trekt zijn kleren strak. Hij kijkt nog een keer goed naar het meisje in de hoek... zijn ogen die dan afgleiden naar de knuppel en dat hij het gewicht en de balans van het ding test in zijn handen. Dan dat zijn ogen zich vooruit richten, dat hij nog een laatste keer zucht en langzaam maar zeker voor zich uit stapt.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I posted that before I even read it... heh heh heh....
> 
> Ik dacht eerst dat het een vrij normale post was gezien vanalles enzo maar in de laatste paragraaf gaf je er een mooie draaing aan en de woorden waarmee je het eindigde waren goed gekozen en komen mooi over. Ik zie hem in alle rust haar al oppakken, alles negeren en niet omdat hij het wil maar omdat hij gewoon niets hoort. Dan dat hij haar neerzet, haar een seconde aankijkt en dan opstaat en naar de tafelpoot toeloopt. Daar bukt hij, pakt zijn knuppel vast, wacht een moment en staat dan op, draait om en trekt zijn kleren strak. Hij kijkt nog een keer goed naar het meisje in de hoek... zijn ogen die dan afgleiden naar de knuppel en dat hij het gewicht en de balans van het ding test in zijn handen. Dan dat zijn ogen zich vooruit richten, dat hij nog een laatste keer zucht en langzaam maar zeker voor zich uit stapt.
> 
> *




oh good god you're making me have to translate?! - and you claim _I'm_ the evil one!  I'm going to start posting in 7 languages now.

btw yes I am absolutely evil and I love it!


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh good god you're making me have to translate?! - and you claim I'm the evil one!*



No, _he_ is making you translate, and _I_ was claiming you're evil. 



> *I'm going to start posting in 7 languages now.*



Do you _actually_ speak seven languages, or were you exaggerating here?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> Do you actually speak seven languages, or were you exaggerating here?
> Fanog *




I can't speak languages too well, but I can pretty much read/write any language that's not glyph-related with just a couple hours of work.  Its just like breaking code except much much easier because once you know one family of languages, the rest are very similiar in grammar with only the odd few exceptions.  Even vocabulary is similiar.

Anyway, I only speak about 4 with varying fluency - I'm trying to learn Swedish right now but have a lack of time to devote to it properly.  I can however sing in many different languages - I just can't speak it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

Dutch, English, French, German, Limburgs and Spanish here 

(Laughing already Fanog when you reach this line?)


----------



## Krizzel (Mar 20, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I can't speak languages too well, but I can pretty much read/write any language that's not glyph-related with just a couple hours of work.  Its just like breaking code except much much easier because once you know one family of languages, the rest are very similiar in grammar with only the odd few exceptions.  Even vocabulary is similiar.
> 
> Anyway, I only speak about 4 with varying fluency - I'm trying to learn Swedish right now but have a lack of time to devote to it properly.  I can however sing in many different languages - I just can't speak it. *



Hmm I wonder if I can think of these seven...  Viet, French, English, Spanish...Chinese and Japanese maybe?  Hmm at least one more, I don't think Eproni counts (or does that make eight?).  Latin?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 20, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *
> Hmm I wonder if I can think of these seven...  Viet, French, English, Spanish...Chinese and Japanese maybe?  Hmm at least one more, I don't think Eproni counts (or does that make eight?).  Latin? *




yes ;p

well Latin only from science and singing...well okay 8...picky picky hehe


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2003)

Anders Actions - Round 4 [Round 2 for him]

Anders intends to step into the square (5 ft adjustment) where Maria currently is (whether she moves or not) and attempt a grapple against JN (first attack action).  Once grappled, he is going to pull her into his square and either throw her into the room (for little or no damage - assuming the creature isn't still attached) or smash the arm (the creatures, not mine  ) that is gripping her (second attack action).

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Dutch, English, French, German, Limburgs and Spanish here
> 
> (Laughing already Fanog when you reach this line?) *




I could retort that Limburgs isn't really a language, but actually a dialect. However, I don't know if that a sensitive topic for you or not, so I won't go there.  

Hmm, I always thought I could hold up in languages, but I guess I'm one of the minors here. Dutch, English, German, French and Japanese, not all of them fluent. Trying to find time to brush up on my Japanese, but there's only 24 hours in a day.  

Speaking of which, I'm off to bed pretty soon. I'm really looking forward to today's update, especially since it will be the last before next week. :'(

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (Mar 20, 2003)

I barely even speak English, so if anyone has anything important to say, please say it in english. Otherwise it's all moon-language to me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 20, 2003)

> I could retort that Limburgs isn't really a language, but actually a dialect. However, I don't know if that a sensitive topic for you or not, so I won't go there.



Might you just feel the pointy end of a cold steel tool of death sticking someplace unpleasant right about... now?


----------



## Fanog (Mar 20, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> Might you just feel the pointy end of a cold steel tool of death sticking someplace unpleasant right about... now? *




Hey, that's no fair. You cut out the smiley from my post, in your quote.  

(We're still joking, right? Just checking.)

Fanog


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2003)

Jac will delay till Anders action, then get out of the grapple and brush into the main entrance for a second to get the thing out of sight, and to take a deep breath before she considers what she should do.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

*Round Five*

Initiatives:

Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

Isaac: Moves to Amelia

Unknown: attempts a bite and fails

Maria: swings twice and fails both times.  Second swing has a chance to hit ally in vicinity.

Amelia: same place

Jac: tries to escape from the creature (both of you are in a grapple but Jac has the upperhand) using Escape Artist and fails

Anders: grapples jac but fails to get her away from the creature

Amisha: same place, acquired weapon

Mike: move to corner, acquired weapon

Yuri: moves to door

ok last post for two days 

engage in some free form conversation if you will


----------



## Velenne (Mar 21, 2003)

Amisha moves across from Maria and readies an action to attack the creature when it gets within reach.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 21, 2003)

> (We're still joking, right? Just checking.)




Doh  I'm no forum psychopath! 

/me's hand slides into pocket and fingers girmly clasp around something...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 21, 2003)

Aahhh another such a post like yesterday.

I'm on a role baby!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 23, 2003)

[Venus @ TFO place @ lazy mood]

Maria will take 2 steps back, so Anders can pull Jaq out. S'he'll keep her stick ready for punching the zombie if it gets closer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2003)

Jac repeats her last action to the best of her ability.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2003)

In the opposing grapple with the creature, Anders will use an Action Point (giving him +2d6 in the check).  Anders, with the woman's help, intends to drag her out of the room, either with the creature or without.  Once well out of the room (2-3 squares movement), if she is free of the creature, then Anders will release his hold on her and move between her and the creature.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 24, 2003)

*Round Six*

Initiatives:

Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

Results:

Isaac: tries to sit down but there are no chairs in the entrance hall

Unknown: misses another bite attempt

Maria: drops 5 feet back

Amelia: Did Mike give her the badge?

Jac: breaks free of the grapple with creature

Anders: pulls Jac free of the grapple

Amisha: moves into position across from maria

Mike: gets into position

Yuri: moves out of the way

I'd like to ask people's opinion on action points.  If they want me to use them automatically or if they want to be the ones to suggest for me to use them.  Right now I'm working off of "you tell me when you want to use it" before I roll.

Also...who has the lit candle?

Creamsteak, please remove the OOC remark "(I lost my original post... damnit.)" out of the IC thread.

Thanks


----------



## Fanog (Mar 24, 2003)

I gave Amelia the card last round, before carrying her to the cornet where she is now. I think Yuri has the candle.

I'm in favor of using Action Points for ourselves, I think it would seem more natural that way. However, I wouldn't mind too badly if you kept them to yourself.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

> Amelia: Did Mike give her the badge?



He did, explicitly stated IC.

And I'm all for Action points and about whom to use them.. hmmm... I'm in favor of the GM using them instead of ourselves.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm too lazy and am quite likely to hoarde my action points. I'm in favour of the DM using them for us.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2003)

I concur with the others that Yuri has the candle.  

As for Action Points, I would like for the players to have the option of calling for them (as I did), but if the GM wants to take controll of them that's fine, too.

Overall, I'd much rather be ticked at myself for not using one, than at the GM for not using one on my behalf.

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 24, 2003)

I agree with Keia.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 24, 2003)

Yuri does indeed have the lit candle, and after all the trouble he went to to get it lit, quite frankly I am upset that the TDM did not remember! 

As for action points, I don't have D2o Modern, so I have no idea what you're even talking about. By all means, spend them for me. I would say a good judge as to when to spend them would be if it was suggested that in-character, extra effort was being made (if I understand the basis of APs).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey!

There are 8 of you to keep track of plus your stuff!  Hehe I'm a TDM not a PDM (perfect DM).

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me.  I wasn't sure if Yuri had given it to someone else or set it down.

You guys got 3 hours to post an action for this round.  So far nobody is doing anything...lol...

Um...well lots of differing opinion on action points here.  Well I'd like for everyone to decide on one way so i don't have to keep track of who wants want.

1. You tell me when to use Action Points.  You can tell me ahead of time if you want to use it for things like spot/search/etc....

2. I choose for you when to use Action Points (and you can't complain)


----------



## Fanog (Mar 25, 2003)

It seems to me like the people who voted for "using them outselves" didn't have that much trouble with you taking care of action points. (if I read Keia's and Velenne's post right.)

Because of this, I'm going to change stance slightly. I would probably hoard them as well, so I'd like Kitana to take care of them.

I'll go make an IC post now. Sorry if it's a short one. It is past 4 AM here and I'm still awake, I've been up talking all night. Pretty tired, so I'll keep it short.

Fanog

Edit: Michael's actions.
- Once Michael is in position, he'll make an attack on the zombie as soon as the zombie or one of his teammates make an attack. He's incredibly tense, and the sight of an attack will cause him to follow suit, out of reflex more than by choice. 
- Also, if Borzakovsky is slow to respond to the Asian woman, Michael will cry "Medic!" in his direction, hoping to snap him into action. (I didn't post this IC because it's too conditional.)


----------



## Velenne (Mar 25, 2003)

Amisha's still got her readied action to bash the thing when she can get a clear shot on it (ie: When someone gets it out of the closet)


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

Anders is ready to smash the creature twice when it approaches with the table leg.  He'll use his melee smash (+3 damage) on his attacks [don't know if I have to mention this ahead of time or if it's always there].  He barked some instructions for flanking and lighting also, but acting on them may have to wait till next round based on character's initiatives and actions.

Keia


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 25, 2003)

Jac's just moving farther out of the way. I'm okay with you summarizing two or three rounds if that's what it takes to finish the combat.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm okay with you summarizing two or three rounds if that's what it takes to finish the combat. *




How's Creamsteak's suggestion work for everyone?

Works for me if people tell me that for the next X rounds they'll do exclusively this unless Y happens.

Just tell me not to wait for you to post and I'll wait on the main combatants only.

I've just been waiting until either the time limit is over or everyone who needs to post, posted before updating.


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

I guess I don't have a problem with that.  I just want to learn as much as possible from this creature (by killing it) to hopefully use that information for tactics and strategy in the future - assuming that this isn't the only one.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I guess I don't have a problem with that.  I just want to learn as much as possible from this creature (by killing it) to hopefully use that information for tactics and strategy in the future - assuming that this isn't the only one.
> 
> Keia *




yeah that is going to be important  and that's all the hint I can give you.

Also

You can do a CALLED-SHOT, meaning tell me any specific part of anything that you want to hit.  How that works is up to me to do the rolls for it so don't worry.  If you don't do that specifically, I'll just assume the usual.


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

I almost asked for called shot my last post (that's weird). I would think that Anders is going to be pretty methodical though, going for joints and its natural weapons (crushing shoulder, the jaw, knees and hips if the thing seems to have some get up in it).

If something works really well, then hopefully he'll notice that and be able to use it in the future.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

Initiatives:

Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

Isaac:  nothing

Zombie: attacks Anders, sharp fingernails slicing into him but failing to  get a hold on him - 2 DMG to Anders

Maria: nothing - must be shock

Amelia: nothing

Jac: moves back 20 feet

Anders: attacks and strikes first time, misses second

Amisha: attacks and strikes

Mike: yells out medic and attacks zombie and strikes

Yuri: nothing

House Rules: *CALLED SHOT*

Characters may make a called shot to strike part of the zombie. Doing so requires a full round action, takes a -4 penalty to the attack, and provokes an AoO.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 25, 2003)

Maria'll keep hitting the creature for the next rounds, untill it drops.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 25, 2003)

Doing the combat a few rounds at the time seems like a good idea, now that everyone participating in the combat is in position and basically just repeating attacks.

Michael will use his Talent to Exploit Weaknesses of the zombie (assuming it has any  ). He won't make Called Shots, but regular attacks.
Between attacks (read move-eq.) he will make a short, systematic survay of the the room like Carlson asked him to. He'll note the position and condition of all the persons in the room, and he'll quickly check the doors, to see if they're all still closed. He also pays attention to the stairs, listening to hear if nothing is coming down that way.

If this doesn't seem effective after three rounds of bashing, Michael will switch to Plan B (after he figures out what plan B is.)

BTW, Keia. Is there a special meaning to "you're my reserve." or does it just mean I'll have to guard your (and other's) back?

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 25, 2003)

> BTW, Keia. Is there a special meaning to "you're my reserve." or does it just mean I'll have to guard your (and other's) back?



Just meant that if he gets eaten you have to take your inevitable place after him in the 5 course zombie dinner.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay, well... I made my move, not sure it was the right way to go, but ah well.

Yuri will examine the woman's wound and try to determine it's severity, if she's gonna bleed to death, etc... Also, those doors right to the north? You said "french doors"? Okay, I think I know what those are, but what do YOU think they are? Are there curtains over them? Can we see through them?

Another thing, I really wanted to have Yuri yell out "Cave it's skull in!" a couple times, but I couldn't decide if this seemed like meta-knowledge or what. I mean, seeing marines beat on something with sticks, and knowing that if you club anything over the head it usually does more damage... but I decided against it. I mean, has anyone seen a zombie movie before? Do they even exist in this universe? Would we figure it out? Does a combat medic think differently about how to hit someone? Would he in the heat of battle? Jusr speculation, mostly.


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *BTW, Keia. Is there a special meaning to "you're my reserve." or does it just mean I'll have to guard your (and other's) back?
> *




Yeah, that was it,basically.  I thought you were coming from across the room behind me and you could watch my back or rush it to it the thing if one of the others was grappled.  

Kit-

Called shot doesn't seem worth it at this point - one swing with an AoO at -4 vs. two swings with no AoO.  Anders will keep smacking this thing.  Since it has decided to focus on him, Anders will fight defensively (-4 to hit for +2 to AC, I think - I'm away from my books).


----------



## Fanog (Mar 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, that was it,basically.  I thought you were coming from across the room behind me and you could watch my back or rush it to it the thing if one of the others was grappled.
> 
> ...




Okay, I thought so. 

About the Called Shot: You can't really be sure if it's not worth it, because we don't know what effect a succefull Called Shot has. (InstaKill, anyone?  ) I totally agree with you that the AoO is really scary, coming from this monster. It's enough to stop me from taking any chances at the moment. 

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, at this point, we don't know where the spot is, so I'll club till I find it.  Once we find it, then you can use an action point on a called shot, fight defensively and hopefully hit the this and be safer on the AoO.

Hopefully we'll find our guns and this will be a non-issue.   

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Mar 25, 2003)

Amisha's ballsy (well, not literally...you know what I mean) so we'll take a crack at this called shot.  It's been noted that one of it's eyes has gooped out onto its cheek in bite-sized morsels.  Let's see how well it fights without the other eye.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 25, 2003)

all I can say to this discussion is....

muahahaha....


----------



## Fanog (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 25, 2003)

Hah and you think you scared me, that'll take you more then that missy


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

Round 8-11 (End Combat)

Initiatives: 
Isaac: 21
Unknown: 17
Maria: 17
Amelia: 14
Jac: 13
Anders: 13
Amisha: 9
Mike: 4
Yuri: 3

Results:

Isaac: finds no candlesticks during his 1st round search, 2nd round search nothing, 3rd round he finds 2 more unlit candles

Unknown: claws at Anders for 5 DMG total, on last one manages a grapple

Maria: Misses 5 times, strikes once

Anders: misses 4 times, strikes on last round and severs the zombies head.

Amisha: misses once, strikes once
AoO: claws her for 3 DMG total

Mike: (Exploit Weakness - +4), cannot do search/looking in the middle of a round - remember a round is like 5 seconds of time.  I roll the spot for you automatically and will tell you ever seen anything (nor not tell you if you don't)  Strikes once, misses once

Yuri: checks over Jac's wound carefully for three rounds - finds nothing first 2 rounds, notices something last round


----------



## mistergone (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh, okay. Obviously, another question here. What did Yuri notice?

I need to know that before I do anythign else. Otherwise, he might just try to bandage the wound with strips of curtain. He might consider dripping some melted wax into the wounds to help slow the bleeding, before bandaging them.

See, again I'm torn. I'd really rather have him examine the zombie, but I think he'd prolly want to take care of the wounded first.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Uh, okay. Obviously, another question here. What did Yuri notice?
> 
> I need to know that before I do anythign else. Otherwise, he might just try to bandage the wound with strips of curtain. He might consider dripping some melted wax into the wounds to help slow the bleeding, before bandaging them.
> 
> See, again I'm torn. I'd really rather have him examine the zombie, but I think he'd prolly want to take care of the wounded first. *




Looks like a normal human bite to him, shapped like one, raggedy at the edges, etc.

The smell though bothers him alot - it smells like, well death.  And he doesn't know why or what is wrong, but pretty much his doctor alarms are ringing that something is really wrong.

It is bleeding of course.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 26, 2003)

Did Amisha miss with the called shot, then?  I take it she got her turn since she got AofO'ed, but the description only indicates two strikes from the first round.  Anders went before her, killing the creature.  I'm confusticated.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Did Amisha miss with the called shot, then?  I take it she got her turn since she got AofO'ed, but the description only indicates two strikes from the first round.  Anders went before her, killing the creature.  I'm confusticated.   *




It was 3 rounds (8,9,10) leaving us on 11 which is the end of combat.  Sorry if that wasn't clear...lol I was sleepy.

On the 10th round, Anders killed the zombie.  So everyone after him in initiative didn't get their attack in for that round.

Amisha only has 1 melee attack per round.  Anders + Maria are the only ones who get 2 melee attacks (strong + tough) per round with less bonus to hit second time around. Also, since called shot is a full round action, you can't do anything (like hold a target) other than that action + a 5 foot step.

Amisha missed the first round - so did the zombie, both hit the second round.  Third held no action for either.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm kinda dumb so I'll try to make sense of it.  Let me know if I'm right.

Strong 5 = BAB 5
Fast 5 = BAB 3
5+3 = 8.  
BAB of 6 or more = extra attack at -5.  So....BAB is 8/3?  

Or should I be seeing rounds 8-11 as meaning we beat on him for 3 more rounds.  Amisha got two tries: missed with her Called Shot (took 3 damage), simply swung the 2nd round, and didn't get the 3rd shot because Anders killed it?


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2003)

Kit-

Anders was going to search the corpse, but if it was nekkid, he wouldn't bother.  If that's the case, I'll alter my post to search the closet with Smith and Moreno.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *I'm kinda dumb so I'll try to make sense of it.  Let me know if I'm right.
> 
> Strong 5 = BAB 5
> Fast 5 = BAB 3
> ...




Yes on both accounts.

For Amisha, it goes like this: +8/+2 for her double attack.  I just forgot to write it down as such and so forgot to give it to her.

And yes, Amisha swung - missed, zombie clawed - missed, Amelia swung - hit and staggered it, zombie clawed and got her.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit-
> 
> Anders was going to search the corpse, but if it was nekkid, he wouldn't bother.  If that's the case, I'll alter my post to search the closet with Smith and Moreno.
> 
> Keia *




For future reference - None of my zombies will ever be "nekkid" unless one of you decides to strip search it.


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2003)

No stripping of the zombies going on here.  There are just some things that . . . uh. . . shouldn't fall off.   

Keia


----------



## mistergone (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey, I need anotehr description, this time of the vase. Is there water in it? Anything in it?

If there is water, Yuri uses some to wash the wound first, if not, he just wraps the wound without it.

Oh, also, when he inspects the wound, of course, he looks for anything unusual. In fact, from now on, when taking care of anyone's wounds, he'll take special care to notice the details of them.

He's also gonna try to get a look at the back of Amisha's neck.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 27, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Hey, I need anotehr description, this time of the vase. Is there water in it? Anything in it?
> 
> If there is water, Yuri uses some to wash the wound first, if not, he just wraps the wound without it.
> 
> ...




ah forgot about the vase, added the description for Amisha.  Also added the bump on Jac


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 28, 2003)

> he strokes his chin and cheek with his hand, hoping to determine how long it has been approximately since he last shaved.



Brilliant, simply brilliant.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 29, 2003)

*Whoa whoa whoa*

Okay, damnit, well, it's too late now, but everything that Yuri was saying to the Sarge was in low tones meant for only the two of them to hear.

I guess I didn't make this clear enough, and I'm sorry. It's moved things along anyway, but IT WAS NOT MEANT TO BE OVER HEARD.

I'll let Kitana makes the call on this one. I know I did mention Yuri was speaking in a low voice, and it was stated that Anders had us move away from the others.


I'll wait to post IC until this is resolved. Besides, I have to run, it's game night and I'm gonna be late!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

That's correct.

Yuri spoke in low tones and Carlson made the extra effort to move them away from everyone before talking.

No one can overhear what they spoke to each other until they addressed the room again.

Please revise your posts accordingly.

However if you want a chance to try and overhear what they're talking, you can request an active listen check.  Otherwise I will assume none of you are really listening and close enough to overhear much other than murmuring.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll make a check to hear it, only because that'll give me a chance that I won't have to go back and change my post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

I made listen checks for everyone

ok

Isaac can hear the whole conversation perfectly.

Amelia, Jac, Michael can hear parts of it - such as getting that they're talking about something important and hearing phrases like bumps but you don't really know what bumps.  you know they're discussing what to do with civilians but you don't know beyond that.

Everyone else heard nothing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 29, 2003)

OW MY FUGGIN GOD!

Please state so dammit in those posts! Now I can go and edit it out AGAIN ARGHHHH.

And everyone else who responded to me as well. Jeez, this is getting annoying.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 29, 2003)

Again, I apologize. I'm still gonna wait to post IC until everyone has revised their posts, if they are gonna. Just to let people know, I'm only playing my character how I think he should be played, not trying to make it more difficult for anyone else. It really makes sense to me that he would share his findings with the Sargeant first, then leave it up to him as whether or not to inform the rest. Yuri DOES think he should examine at least one person's "bump" more closely under direct light, and he will examine Moreno's unless for some reason (editing, etc.) makes that an impractical choice. He wants to know what is up with those bumps as much as anyone.

I'm learning a lot as this is my first PbP game, and I'm having fun getting into it. I do find a few things frustrating, like wanting to do even more with my character, but I understand that due to the way the game runs and the pacing, I have to settle on the best course of action available (to my character). So, just some friendly advice, from a newbie:

Read everyone's IC posts VERY CAREFULLY, 'cause I know that some details are kind of subtle, and might be missed. We all need to be aware of what the other characters around us are doing, or, as it were, know what we are NOT aware of. I personally have to mull over things carefully and ask myself what Yuri knows before I make a move.

I think Kitana wouldn't mind if we "split the party". I know that in most games, this is a fatal mistake. But, this is Resident Evil, and it's very true to the genre to split up and go running into trouble. In fact, I would expect it to happen. Not to be negative (or presumptious), but I really really doubt we're all gonna get out of this one alive folks. I mean, sure, it would be keen if we did... but it ain't gonna happen. I think our best bet is to pray we can go out with style when our character's number comes up. Sure, maybe, hopefully, one or two of us will crawl battered and bleeding (and horribly scarred for life, and no, not the kind of scars that Bactine can help with), into the sunset at the end, because hey, sequel! But, I'm not putting money on it.

Lastly, I'm seeing this game as even more of a story than some of the other PbP's I've read through. I know that if it comes to a point where it'll make for a good story, I won't hesitate to make a descision for my character that will make for the better story. Eh, this last bit doesn't really mean anything, I'm just babbling now.

Anyways, I'm having fun. I'm sorry I inadvertly made some people edit their posts. I think everyone is doing a great job. Now, let's get things moving and get the Hell out of the Entry Hall!

p.s. - if it's any consolation, tonight in my D&D game my character died fighting the evil boss guy at the end of the adventure. The bad guy, however, died at the same time.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 29, 2003)

Well DUH that it makes an impractical choice =\ Maria doesn't know that she has the bump in her neck now, so she wouldn't ask for you to examine it. Maybe you'd better keep it that you said it out loud?


----------



## mistergone (Mar 29, 2003)

Don't worry. Yuri is gonna make a deal out of inspecting these bumps soon. (Trying not to meta-game here.) But, Issac might bring it up before the Sargeant can decide what he wants to tell everyone... technically, we don't know yet.

AND... I can't "keep" that Yuri said it out loud. It's been established that Yuri DIDN'T say it out loud. There was no time in which is was actually said out loud for everyone to hear.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

hey hey hey - there is no more debate on this. the TDM has spoken.

I know that it's tough to edit your posts, but I have to keep the rules consistent.  

I ruled earlier that what Mike said was heard b/c he didn't try to hide it - now that Anders and Yuri try to hide what they say, I've got to be consistent and allow them the chance to do so.

We're still going through growing pains, getting use to everyone's different posting styles, most of you getting use to my TDMing style...so I do expect alot of mistakes, miscommunications from everyone including myself etc...at this stage.  

Don't worry to much about it and always be flexible.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Mar 29, 2003)

Well... editted.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

Let me know if I ever miss anyone - meaning that you need me to post or roll something and I missed in my DM post.  I'm going to slow down with the updating the map every single time only because oy it is quite a hassle.  So unless someone makes an obvious movement, I won't upate the map.


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2003)

Is my discussion okay and are we in order to start posting again?

Just wanted to make sure everything is straight.

Keia

ps.  slow posting for me last few and tomorrow probably - managed to catch the flu . . . at the end of the season and on my 3 day weekend too.  Crap!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

yes start posting away - I've already stated what was heard or not heard in this case, and everyone can assume so and keep posting away


----------



## Fanog (Mar 31, 2003)

Kitana,

how well did Maria and I search the closet? I thought we had gone through the entire closet the first time, but your latest post had me wondering.

For example, those boxes you now mentioned: Did we already open all of them? Were they mostly empty, of filled with non-usable stuff?

I guess I'm just unsure what would constitute one action of searching. Are there obvious parts of the closet (such as the boxes) that we haven't checked yet?

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (Mar 31, 2003)

Yuri will examine the bump on Maria's neck as closely as possible. I think I left the candle he was holding with Amisha, so unless Mike helps out, he's gonna need to get another one.


----------



## Fanog (Mar 31, 2003)

Michael is there and holding the candle. I don't think the light would be a problem.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

*rant*

Kitana I can remember one of your earlier posts stating that when someone posts something that they may not edit it anymore. So I suppose this should go as well for the people that forget to state that they whisper or tell it to just one someone. And not that they edit it afterwards after the fuss starts about it. 

Remembering that rule, you forget to carefully state that, too bad for you. Because this afterwards noting and editing that you whispered it or told it to just one person and letting five others edit their posts is nothing but rubbish.

/rant


----------



## Fanog (Mar 31, 2003)

TFO: Actually, Isaac *did* say that he remembered about his shotgun.
It's in Festy_Dog's post from 03-31-03, 9:31 AM (GMT+2). Second line. The post was edited, but only 8 minutes after it was originally made.

As I remember, Kitana said that Editing was fine as long as no reply's were made to the post. I think we're fine so far.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 31, 2003)

IC....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 31, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana,
> 
> how well did Maria and I search the closet? I thought we had gone through the entire closet the first time, but your latest post had me wondering.
> 
> ...




Well unless you take the full hour or more to throughly search a room (I wouldn't recommend this as this means you won't be able to post anything while everyone does their actions within that hour) - I would consider any search you make one that took maybe a minute at most - very cursory.  Each time I'll roll a search check to see what you've found.

If this turns into repeated search checks over and over in the same place, I'm going to have to put a limit to how many you can make each time you enter a room.  Currently there's no limit.  However some things are not available in all rooms (ie: the security badge).


----------



## mistergone (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: rant*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Kitana I can remember one of your earlier posts stating that when someone posts something that they may not edit it anymore. So I suppose this should go as well for the people that forget to state that they whisper or tell it to just one someone. And not that they edit it afterwards after the fuss starts about it.
> 
> Remembering that rule, you forget to carefully state that, too bad for you. Because this afterwards noting and editing that you whispered it or told it to just one person and letting five others edit their posts is nothing but rubbish.
> 
> /rant *




I'm confused... I never went back and edited that I was whispering, it was implied in my original IC post and in the Sargeant's IC response that he moved us away from the others before speaking.

Anyways, still trying to examine the bump closer on Maria's neck.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok news everyone!

There's going to be a new Jacqueline Nguyen - say hello to Angelsboi!


----------



## Keia (Apr 1, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Ok news everyone!
> 
> There's going to be a new Jacqueline Nguyen - say hello to Angelsboi!
> 
> *




Welcome!! Glad to have you with us!  Good luck (we need it)!

Keia


----------



## mistergone (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome aboard.

TDM: What did Yuri find? Can he tell if it's just a swelling or does it seem to be something under the skin?


----------



## Fanog (Apr 1, 2003)

Welcome Angelsboi, nice to have you with us.

an a related note to Mistergone's; what did Michael see? The latest update didn't say anything about that.
Michael doesn't know about the bumps yet, but can he identify it in Maria's neck, while looking at what Yuri is doing?

Fanog


----------



## Fanog (Apr 1, 2003)

Angelsboi, the location of all the characters can be found in the Rogue's Gallery thread. It has all the maps of locations we've explored so far. 

Character List and Maps 

Jacqueline is "JN", she's currently sitting on the stairs, in the north-west corner of the entrance hall.

Fanog

Edit: Forgot to include the link.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 1, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Welcome Angelsboi, nice to have you with us.
> 
> an a related note to Mistergone's; what did Michael see? The latest update didn't say anything about that.
> Michael doesn't know about the bumps yet, but can he identify it in Maria's neck, while looking at what Yuri is doing?
> ...




Sorry, Mike sees nothing.  If everyone notices, I describe the the bumps by feel, not by sight.  the bumps are not visible esp by candlelight,  but if you have stronger light you can see it.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 1, 2003)

Angelsboi, welcome to the team =]

Just so you know, Kitana asked to leave all OoC and non-game related things [including sigs] out of the IC thread. So you might want to remove your OoC post there.

I hope you have more luck than the Creamy one had with Jaq.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 2, 2003)

Okay now that I have chance to read the rest of this OOC thread...*No more discussion *on what was or was not heard, etc, please.

Once I state what was/was not heard (a s you notice I do the TDM post once a day) if you have a problem with it, then please talk to me.

Editing posts are fine as long as no one has responded to your post.  After that the only thing you can edit from your post is spelling and grammer.

And yes, no OOC in the IC thread.


----------



## mistergone (Apr 2, 2003)

Opps, sorry about the double-post in the IC thread. Editing mistake


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 3, 2003)

no problem about the double post, just delete one of the posts (replace the text with a period)

Well, we lost Angelsboi, something came up and he can't play so Jac is now an NPC until I can find someone to play the character.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 3, 2003)

blah not feeling well tonight at all

will update tommorrow


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 3, 2003)

How sure is everyone that virusses don't spread via Internet? Everyone on the boards seem to get ill these days!

Get betta Texan in New York


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

thanks TFO but its not a virus that's got me down so I'm not really part of the flu crowd (crosses fingers) yet

anyway

we've got a new Jac - everyone welcome loxmyth!


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Kit,

I'm still carrying a candle, I thought.  I asked someone to take it but I don't believe anyone did.  If they did, I'll light the remaining candle I have to search the car with.  Hopefully the dome lights and whatnot work and we'll have more light.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome Loxmyth,  looking forward to having you on the team!!

Good Luck!
Keia


----------



## Fanog (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome Loxmyth, nice to have you on the team.

I thought I had posted that I would follow on Anders' heels, but I made another post later, and didn't mention it there. Stupid mistake, ah well... I 'corrected' for it in my new post. I hope it works out fine like this.
Sorry people, for not being there with the light. 

Fanog


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 4, 2003)

Well, thanks for the warm welcome!  Hopefully I'll be able to keep up with the caliber of the rest of you guys!  I've been keeping up with this game off and on when I got the chance for the last few weeks, and I'm really impressed with the way it's going so far.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 4, 2003)

oh ok 

I thought the only thing all of you were holding were table legs.  Well I gave you enough light for one candle.  Mike's candle will give you more light.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 4, 2003)

Welcome to the team Loxmyth. =].


*edit* I dont believe there is a door in front of the staircase. You might want to change that =].

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=41197

Maps of the rooms are at the bottom. If you already knew, never said a thing. If you didn't, then you do know.


----------



## mistergone (Apr 4, 2003)

SPeaking of candles, Yuri handed his to Amisha whe nhe was tending her wound. Whether or not she gave it back, or what, I don't know. I lost track. I'm assuming Yuri is not holding anything at the moment.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 4, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Welcome to the team Loxmyth. =].
> 
> 
> *edit* I dont believe there is a door in front of the staircase. You might want to change that =].
> ...




Whoops!  For some reason I thought that the stairs were outside of the hall.  I'll go edit now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

sorry my posting has been slow of late

having problems IRL

I'll be posting an update in a couple of hours as I catch up on all my GM posts


----------



## Keia (Apr 5, 2003)

Take your time, really.  No problems.

The slower you post the longer we live.  


Hoping to see the morning sun,

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

Kit,

When you get the chance, could you update the map for the outside.   I'm really not certain which side of the car we're working from and which side the lil' pup is on.  

Thanks! 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 8, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit,
> 
> When you get the chance, could you update the map for the outside.   I'm really not certain which side of the car we're working from and which side the lil' pup is on.
> 
> ...




It's updated.  Just have to hit reload a few times.

Just forgot to start off Round One in this thread with initiatives...I'll do that tonight when I get home.


----------



## Keia (Apr 8, 2003)

I still can't see the new maps.  Huh, never had that problem before.  No matter, it's probably just my new machine at work.

Did the refresh several times, no luck.  I'll look at them when I get home, then post.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Combat Round

Initiatives for Round One:

Maria 23
CerebusD 23
Jac 22
Amelia 22
Yuri 21
Amisha 21
Mike 20
CerebusC 16
Isaac 15
CerebusA 14
CerebusB 13
Anders 10

Everyone is as they were before in this round.  Please state your actions.  You have 24 hours from this post to let me know what you do.

The only cerebus you can see is the one in the far left corner.  The others are hidden from you but you can smell them.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 9, 2003)

Jac will grab a door and ready an action to close it once everyone's inside.


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2003)

Anders will double move toward the house, drawing the table leg as a free action on his move.  If attacked, he will fight defensively trying to avoid as much as possible until he gets into the house.

In combat, Anders will use the table leg to block with and punch with the other hand or kick to attack.

Anders will make sure everyone is in front of him on his way to the house.  Though at my initiative, that shouldn't be a problem. 

Keia


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 10, 2003)

AB will post this weekend and is doing nothing effectively... just some thought and perhaps conversation. But not actions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 10, 2003)

Just to let everyone know

I won't be posting a combat update until about 9 or 10 pm EASTERN (which is 5 hours difference from GMT) so you have time to change or make a post letting me know your actions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

*Round One - Results*

Maria jumps out of the car and waits there for Anders.

CerebusD charges and attacks Anders with leap to knock him down but misses the solider with a bite.

Jac - grabs the door and waits

Amelia - nothing

Yuri - grabs the other door and waits

Amisha runs over to the corpse and gets a hold of it.  She starts to drag it with her towards the door.

Mike runs for the house and makes it inside but his candle goes out.

CerebusC runs

Isaac runs for the house but must enter into CerebusC's threat radius to pass through the door and provokes an AoO.  CerebusC bites and holds Isaac [DMG: 9]

CerebusA runs
CerebusB runs

Anders slams the table leg into the dog on top of him while he's prone on the floor.

Initiative for Round Two:

Maria 23
CerebusD 23
Jac 22
Amelia 22
Yuri 21
Amisha 21
Mike 20
CerebusC 16
Isaac 15
CerebusA 14
CerebusB 13
Anders 10


----------



## mistergone (Apr 11, 2003)

Yuri is gonna grab the table top and wait to lob it at the first dog that gets near him, or he'll lob it at the dog on Issac, if he sees that Issac can't shake it by the time Yuri gets back to the doorway. I'm assuming it'll take a full round action to get the table top and move back to the doorway.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

For his move action for the prior round (since I act last and didn't know I was going to be knocked down), can I stand back up?  We can do it as part of the actions for the current round, but it looks like I swung once and hit for my action.


Thanks 
Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *For his move action for the prior round (since I act last and didn't know I was going to be knocked down), can I stand back up?  We can do it as part of the actions for the current round, but it looks like I swung once and hit for my action.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Keia *




Yep

You can try and stand back up - I'll roll to break the grapple.  Consider it sort of like a grapple/hold - doggie style.  The dog is on top of you right now pinning you down - sort of like what you see when big dogs attack.  Sorry if I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

No problem at all.  I didn't know about the hold, I thought it was just a trip attack and a missed bite.  

Okay, then.  If Anders gets unheld with his move equivalent from last round, then he'll:

Still _Fight Defensively_ (-4 attack for +2 to AC), Called Shot on attack (head), using his fist for lethal for two attacks.  To hit is (+14 melee -4 defensive - Called; and +9 - 4 defensive - called). Damage is 1d4 + 7 (Crit 19-20 x3).  I'm hoping the thing doesn't have combat reflexes to make multiple AoO's against me.

If Anders does *not* get unheld with his move equivalent from last round, then he'll:

Since we're already grappling, Anders will attempt to hold the creature's jaws/head (to hopefully keep it from biting him).  To hit is +14.  If the dogs are the size of german shepard's (i.e. small) I have a +4 on the grapple - Otherwise I don't.  If Anders is successful in establishing the hold, then he will exert damage as above [1d4 + 7 (Crit 19-20 x3)].


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh I should point this out.

Maria and Anders are fighting in the dark.  No one from the house can see them - just hear them now that Anders' candle has gone out.

That means total concealment for any doggie by the car.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

What's the weather like outside? Clouds? Moon? (Not that Anders has time to notice silly things like that  )

I guess I wondering if I can see what's in my square to deal with it.

Keia

ps. sorry for all the questions - guess I'm just scared and nervous.  Good job!!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *What's the weather like outside? Clouds? Moon? (Not that Anders has time to notice silly things like that  )
> 
> I guess I wondering if I can see what's in my square to deal with it.
> 
> ...




ah

unlucky for all concerned

there is no moon tonight

partly cloudy with a chance for rain or possibly snow

its cold and windy

EDIT:

But Anders does know where the dog is currently - its right on top of him.


----------



## Keia (Apr 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *But Anders does know where the dog is currently - its right on top of him. *




Greaaat . . .  

Well, I guess the glass is half-full.  

Keia

p.s. Comments on quote  . . . coming to mind . . . mustn't crack . . .    

*whew*


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Greaaat . . .
> 
> ...





ok you know I have the most filthy mind in the world  -- if ya don't explain yourself you know I will think the worst!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 11, 2003)

Does Maria have ANY clue where to swing her bat at? I guess she knew where the dog was before the lights went out, so she should be able to take the 50% miss chance, but she does know the dog is within reach?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Does Maria have ANY clue where to swing her bat at? I guess she knew where the dog was before the lights went out, so she should be able to take the 50% miss chance, but she does know the dog is within reach? *




You've got 50% chance plus the dog is making all kinds of noise.

But if you miss terribly, you'll have a chance of hitting Anders instead while he's trying to get up


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

*Round Two*

Maria misses do to concealment.

CerebusD attacks Anders and misses.

Jac -  nothing
Amelia - nothing

Yuri goes to get the marble table and manages to lift it.

Amisha drags the corpse onto the stoop where the dogs are standing and provokes an AoO.  CerebusC is too busy with Isaac to take advantage of that.

Mike rushes outside and right into Cerebus A and provokes an AoO.  Cerebus A bites him roughly on the leg but fails to hold on.  [DMG: 7]

CerebusC bites Isaac. [DMG: 4]

Isaac pulls out his gun and shoots Cerebus C.

CerebusA attacks Jacqueline and misses.

CerebusB attacks Amisha and bites, holding on.  [DMG:6]

Anders gets up from his prone position and slams hits into the dog.

Initiative for Round Three:
Maria 23
CerebusD 23
Jac 22
Amelia 22
Yuri 21
Amisha 21
Mike 20
CerebusC 16
Isaac 15
CerebusA 14
CerebusB 13
Anders 10


----------



## mistergone (Apr 12, 2003)

Yuri will attempt to crush the dog nearest him (diagonal) and Michael (on the right of) by throwing the table top on it. He's going all-out, so if this is where I can spend an action point or whatever, I'm gonna.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2003)

Anders will still fight defensively.  He will move thirty feet with Moreno and ready an action to whack a dog if they attack him [called shot - head].

"Bad doggy, whack on the nose"   

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Apr 12, 2003)

For Amisha's turn she attempts two grapple checks.  The first is to pin and the second to do unarmed damage.  Or both attack actions to pin if she fails in the first attempt.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 12, 2003)

Maria will move 30 feet with Anders, ready action to whack any dog getting near.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 12, 2003)

For Michael, a regular attack with the club. The rest is just fluff.  

BTW, how much light is there on the steps? I guess there's some light from the house, but how far can we see, and how much detail?
And am I correct that no one is currently carrying a candle or torch?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 12, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> BTW, how much light is there on the steps? I guess there's some light from the house, but how far can we see, and how much detail?
> And am I correct that no one is currently carrying a candle or torch?
> 
> Fanog *




There's enough light for you to see what's going on anywhere on the steps by the doors so at the moment there's no concealment penalties.

No one is carrying any light.

You can't see Maria or Anders...they can see the light from the door, but they can't see each other or the dog.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 13, 2003)

*Round Three*

CerebusD follows and attacks Anders and misses.

Jac does nothing.
Amelia does nothing.

Yuri throws marble at dog but it goes wide and misses.

Amisha tries to snap the dogs head off, but fails. [Amisha DMG: 1 from acid]

Mike hits the dog. [Mike DMG: 1 from acid]

CerebusC bites Issac. [Isaac DMG: 8]

Isaac fires a shot into the dog - the shotgun is now empty. [Isaac DMG: 2 from acid]  Dog dies.

CerebusA attacks Jac and misses
CerebusB bites Amisha.  [Amisha DMG: 9]

Maria gets a hold on Ander's arm - holds her action to move with Anders.

Anders moves back 30 feet toward the house while the dog follows.

Initiative for Round Four:
CerebusD 23
Jac 22
Amelia 22
Yuri 21
Amisha 21
Mike 20
CerebusC 16
Isaac 15
CerebusA 14
CerebusB 13
Maria 10
Anders 10


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2003)

Trying to deal with the dogs - first on others.  Anders will attack the dog on Patel first, unless its already dead or Anders has his own to deal with:

If Anders isn't grappled before his action, then he'll:

Still Fight Defensively (-4 attack for +2 to AC), Called Shot on attack (head), using his fist for lethal for two attacks. To hit is (+14 melee -4 defensive - Called; and +9 - 4 defensive - called). Damage is 1d4 + 7 (Crit 19-20 x3). I'm hoping the thing doesn't have combat reflexes to make multiple AoO's against me.

If Anders is grappled before his action, then he'll:

Since we're already grappling, Anders will attempt to hold the creature's jaws/head (to hopefully keep it from biting him). To hit is +14. If the dogs are the size of german shepard's (i.e. small) I have a +4 on the grapple - Otherwise I don't. If Anders is successful in establishing the hold, then he will exert damage as above [1d4 + 7 (Crit 19-20 x3)].

Good luck to all.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 13, 2003)

Amisha attempts to pin again with her first attack action, then follow it up with a Called Shot to the eye.  If she doesn't succeed in the pin (negating the AofO for the Called Shot), then she'll just club it and hope the 12-guage backup arrives soon.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 13, 2003)

If Maria is able to see the dog behind Anders, she'll smack it. If she can't see it, she'll attack the dog next to Patel.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 13, 2003)

Michael will only throw the club if he's confident that the Corporal can catch it, maybe it'll have to wait 'till next round...

He'll make an attack against the dog in front of him, using martial arts. If there time left to do so, Michael will exploit weakness on the dog prior to attacking.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

*Round Four*

CerebusD bites Anders. [Anders DMG: 7]

Jac does nothing.
Amelia does nothing.

Yuri readies himself by the door and catches the table leg that Mike throws to him.

Amisha hits the dog. [Amisha Acid DMG: 1]

Mike hits the dog. [Mike Acid DMG: 1]

Isaac reloads the shotgun which takes a full round action. [Isaac DMG: 1 from acid]

CerebusA attacks Jac latches on.  [Jac DMG: 7]

CerebusB bites Amisha. [Amisha DMG: 10]

Maria hits the dog attacking Anders.

Anders hits the dog biting him[Anders Acid DMG: 1 ].  Dog dies.

Initiative for Round Five:
Jac 22
Amelia 22
Yuri 21
Amisha 21
Mike 20
Isaac 15
CerebusA 14
CerebusB 13
Maria 10
Anders 10


----------



## Velenne (Apr 14, 2003)

Again...attempt to pin but this time use an ACTION POINT!  Mwahahahaha....

THEN try the called shot again....


----------



## Fanog (Apr 14, 2003)

Kitana, I'm a little confused as to which dog am I attacking. I thought it was the one closest to me, the one that attacked Jac last round. However, your latest update seemed to suggest that I hit Amisha's attacker. From the map, I thought that was the one closest to Maria, which would mean I can't hit it.
I'd really like to help Amisha out, but I don't think I can.

Regardless, I'll continue attacking the dog I've been hitting for the last two rounds. I made my post without referring specifically to either Am of Jac, so that should work out.
This time, Michael's attack is a called shot to the beast's neck. (By the way, did I succeed in activating Exploit Weakness last round?)


Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 14, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana, I'm a little confused as to which dog am I attacking. I thought it was the one closest to me, the one that attacked Jac last round. However, your latest update seemed to suggest that I hit Amisha's attacker. From the map, I thought that was the one closest to Maria, which would mean I can't hit it.
> I'd really like to help Amisha out, but I don't think I can.
> 
> Regardless, I'll continue attacking the dog I've been hitting for the last two rounds. I made my post without referring specifically to either Am of Jac, so that should work out.
> ...




Whoops you're right that you would have attack Jacs' doggie attacker.  I just got confused.  I'll fix that later on tonight.  And nope, your exploit weakness hadn't worked.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 14, 2003)

Jac will attempt to escape from the grapple, and if that's successful, she'll try to arm herself with a jaggd piece of marble.


----------



## Keia (Apr 14, 2003)

Anders will attack either the creature on Amisha twice or move to the one on Jac attacking once.  He will flank if available.

Still Fight Defensively (-4 attack for +2 to AC), Called Shot on attack (head), using his fist for lethal for two attacks. To hit is (+14 melee +2 flank -4 defensive - Called; and +9 melee +2 flank - 4 defensive - called). Damage is 1d4 + 7 (Crit 19-20 x3).


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 14, 2003)

Amelia will sit and be torn be an inner emotional conflict between being scared and horrified by the dripping patch of meat or laugh to herself about the idiots outside.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 14, 2003)

Question; did you remember I have 2 attacks? Dunno if it mattered, but you never stated I swung twice. 

Also, is the map updates? I thought the dog behind Anders (left @ map) was dead? If so:

Maria attacks the dog between her and Patel (swinging twice). If that dog has died before that time, she'll move next to Isaac and attack the last dog. 

If the dog next to Anders is still alive; Maria'll smash that one.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

*Round Five*

Jac tries to break the grapple but fails.   [Jac Acid DMG: 1] 

Amelia does nothing.

Yuri misses the dog.

Amisha hits the dog. [Amisha Acid DMG: 1] Dog dies.

Mike hits the dog attacking Jac. Activate Exploit Weakness. [Mike Acid DMG: 1]  

Isaac fires a shot into the dog attacking Jac. [Isaac DMG: 1 from acid]  Dog dies.

Maria does nothing.
Anders does nothing. [Anders Acid DMG: 1 ]


----------



## mistergone (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay... Yuri is gonna try to assess who is wounded the most and look at them first. I don't know how anyone wants to handle this part, but it's gonna go reaaal slow if we play out every examination. It's up to Kitana

But basically, Yuri will examine and treat everyone's wounds as fast and as best as he can. If he gets the first aid kit, he'll use it sparingly but thoroughly on everyone, trying to spread out it's materials. All the while, he is studying the wounds, trying to determine if they are infectious or what.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

hey

Can everyone do me a huge favor and list out everything they have on them - equipment etc right at this moment so I know who has what? If you can list out #HP and #AP you have left, that would be great also.

I've been lazy and now realize I need to keep track of who has what.

Yuri - yes just say you're looking at each person - there's no need to list out for everyone.  Do realize though that the examination will take at least a few minutes per person depending on how cursory it is.  How closely do you want to look? (Roll or take 10 or take 20?)

Also do realize that ya'all have less than 1 minute of light remaining in the Entrance Hall from the candles that were currently lit.


----------



## mistergone (Apr 15, 2003)

Yuri has the clothes on his back. He hasn't been wounded yet, and I think I used 1 AP so far. I'll take 10 with everyone who's wounded to examine them.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 15, 2003)

Jacqueline too has nothing but her clothes (and hopefully a makeshift weapon soon, hint, hint  ).  She's at 82 HP and 20 AP.

Her after determining whether or not she can use a marble chunk or not, she'll close the doors.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2003)

Anders has 19 Action Points and 94 Hit points remaining.  He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, and a tableleg.

[Not the least equipped character I've ever had, but very, very close]

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2003)

Are there additional candles that are in the holders but are unlit?  Also, are the candles in the holders the same size as the ones we're carrying?

Keia

[planning out next actions]


----------



## Fanog (Apr 15, 2003)

Michael
Carries: candle
hp's: currently 70
AP's: currently 20

Kitana, I assumed that Michael saw that Maria had the bottle.
Does this indeed work the same way as with Listening: everyone in the same area sees anything the others do, unless they specifically state they try to hide it (or lighting conditions indicate otherwise)?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Are there additional candles that are in the holders but are unlit?  Also, are the candles in the holders the same size as the ones we're carrying?
> 
> Keia
> 
> [planning out next actions] *




not much left of the old candles to even use unless you feel like making candles out of the leftover wax


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 15, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *
> Kitana, I assumed that Michael saw that Maria had the bottle.
> Does this indeed work the same way as with Listening: everyone in the same area sees anything the others do, unless they specifically state they try to hide it (or lighting conditions indicate otherwise)?
> 
> Fanog *




Yes, that's common sense.

Unless there's something blocking you from seeing it (like not having enough light for instance or that person is trying to hide it) you can see it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Isaac I think has about 54 hp, 20 ap and he's carrying:

beretta 92fs clip (7/15)
sawn-off shotgun (2/2)
3 x 12 gauge shells


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

Please note this additional damage:

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 16, 2003)

Maria:
HP: 140
AP: 20
Eq: 
- Tableleg
- Pair of shears
- Bottle of cleaning agent  [used to soak curtain]
- Bottle of whiskey  [given to Yuri]
- 2 Candles
- Matches  [used 1 to light the torch]
- Torch [Curtain + Tableleg]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 16, 2003)

Amelia is requesting the bottle of wiskey from Maria

She will try and disinfect the wound with the alcohol and patch it up the best she can afterwards.

She is using every last bit of knowledge to make the best of what she is looking at now and of what Isaac is presumably gonna tell her about how it feels and how he experiences it and stuff.

Knowledge checks please 

After that all Amelia will use her skills to boost morale a bit and tuck everyone some good spirit under their belts. Time to use some of that morale boosting crap of the charismatic hero 

Amelia is using Inspiration and Coordinate to boost everyone for a few moments and give them good spirits. [Does this cost action points btw?]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Amelia is requesting the bottle of wiskey from Maria
> 
> She will try and disinfect the wound with the alcohol and patch it up the best she can afterwards.
> 
> ...





Action points are to guarantee success I believe - but I'm not sure since I don't have my book with me at the moment.  I'll have to look that up when I get home.

I'm thinking of changing around the ability of the first aid kit.  I don't know abuot you, but it pretty much sucks.  You can only use it once and at the moment for nothing any of you can really use it for (help stunned etc..people)  What do you guys think?  Any ideas for that?


----------



## mistergone (Apr 16, 2003)

Personally, I'd recommend determining a number of uses, and then deciding that it can heal for like 1d4 or something per use depending on the skill of the user.

You know, in the RE games a first aid kit was just a pouch to basically hold first aid sprays.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Personally, I'd recommend determining a number of uses, and then deciding that it can heal for like 1d4 or something per use depending on the skill of the user.
> 
> You know, in the RE games a first aid kit was just a pouch to basically hold first aid sprays. *




yes

If you check out the D20 Modern boon, there's nothing in between the first aid kit and the medical kit either.

I was thinking this.  A table to determine how much you can heal per first aid kit usage and skill roll for the Treat Injury.

DC 5 - heal 1 point
DC 10 - heal 1d4 points
DC 15 - heal 1d6 points
DC 20 - heal 1d8 points
etc....

Hey...be-careful there or else you might see this...

"You glance down and notice bunch of pots holding green leafy plants and a red one."


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree that the first aid kit in D20 is pretty crappy.  I like the treat injury skills in Star Wars.  

Perhaps it could act like the material component for the person healing, then the medic would use a treat injury / heal check (don't remember which it is - I'm at work) with the amount of success providing a recovery of damage (i.e. up to 10 on the check: 1 point, 11-14: 1d4, 15-18: 1d6, 19-22: 1d8, 23-26: 1d10, 27-30: 2d6, etc.).  The kit has a certain number of uses/supplies.


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, simultaneous similar ideas - cool!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I agree that the first aid kit in D20 is pretty crappy.  I like the treat injury skills in Star Wars.
> 
> (don't remember which it is - I'm at work) *




yes I like the way star wars handles it, I'll probably do it similar to that.

and btw....we are bad...bad...posting from work and all....


----------



## Fanog (Apr 16, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *   *



That's the spirit. 


I'm off for today, sorry that I can't post another update now that the pace starts to pick up again.

My last post indicated that Michael would help Yuri. He'll do so even now that the Corporal is kind of 'busy working'.
Michael will "Aid Another", Taking 10 on his heal check. Basically, he'll carry the candle wherever Yuri goes, and hands him the stuff he needs, holding things, applying pressure when needed etc. Is that ok?

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

I kinda liked the one post a day pace that we set in combat and everything seemed to move smoother and everyone wasn't running around trying to do too much (including me).

Is there anyway that we can keep the one post a day set-up that way we don't do too much before the TDM can clarify the situation?

I know that some things were glossed over (the scan of the room to see if anything changed, closing the doors, etc.) and I think the one post per person per day (or at least per TDM update) will clarify our actions - possibly saving lives (okay, okay, maybe at least extend the torture  )

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I kinda liked the one post a day pace that we set in combat and everything seemed to move smoother and everyone wasn't running around trying to do too much (including me).
> 
> Is there anyway that we can keep the one post a day set-up that way we don't do too much before the TDM can clarify the situation?
> <snip>
> ...




I can always just give you another combat situation....tee...hee....

well the TDM only updates once a day so once a day is a good posting rate if you want to do actions.  Conversations though can be posted as often as the conversationalists want to post.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

House Rule

*Treat Injury*: Works as indicated in the book with the following exceptions regarding the First Aid Kit

*First Aid Kit*:  
- A full kit has 4 uses.  Once you use it, then its gone.
- Allows you to heal hit points
- Without First Aid Kit all Treat Injury rolls will be at (-4)
- dazed, unconscious, or stunned characters have DC 15

DC+Treat Injury Roll
<10       1
10-14   2, stablize dying character
15-19   1d4+1
20-24   1d6+2
25-29   1d8+4
30+      2d6+6

*Medical Kits* work the same except it can be used only once per hour and can restore 1d8+4.

*Surgery Kits* work the same except that I'll be more lenient on the fatigue.  Max 6 hours of fatigue, -1 hour per point over the DC the surgeon.  It can only be used once per 2 hours.


Ok...I'll go with these rules for now and see how they work.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

Again....TDM update
Please note this additional damage:

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## Fanog (Apr 17, 2003)

Keia, you're probably right. When the time for one update is less fixed (i.e. outside of combat), I find it hard to 'guesstimate' how much could be done in one update. I sometimes get carried away a bit. So much is happening, that I feel I have to react to. I think keeping to one post a day would be good I hope we'll settle in to a more or less constant pace, so I can get a feel for how much I could try to do in one post.

Kitana, I'm a little confused about the Healing house Rule.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *First Aid Kit*:
> - A full kit has 4 uses.  Once you use it, then its gone.
> - Allows you to heal hit points
> - Without First Aid Kit all Treat Injury rolls will be at (-4)
> - dazed, unconscious, or stunned characters have DC 15



Without the kit, all Treat Injury rolls are at -4. Are there things that you just _can't_ do if you don't have a first aid kit present, or is anything possible that you could do with a first aid kit (albeit with the -4 penalty)?

The IC update seemed to suggest that Yuri and I could only heal 4 persons, period. Could we try to heal the fifth person with a -4 penalty, or is he/she just screwed?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> Kitana, I'm a little confused about the Healing house Rule.
> 
> Without the kit, all Treat Injury rolls are at -4. Are there things that you just can't do if you don't have a first aid kit present, or is anything possible that you could do with a first aid kit (albeit with the -4 penalty)?
> ...




Well, you can't heal people without the tools of the trade so you cannot treat an injury without something to assist you in treating that injury (bandages, medicine, etc)

Without the first aid kit all you can do is try to stabilize someone, wake them up from stun or daze...etc at a -4 penality.  Or in this case, treat their acid - if you can get access to something to wash it off with

The First Aid kit, Medical Kit and Surgical Kit are the only ways you can restore hit points.  Unless of course you run across something else that you might use craft(pharmecutical) on that might allow you to create something to assist in that.  (hint hint)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!

I updated the TDM post because I completely forgot about this.

I'm going to assume for now that nobody dumped whiskey on their wounds.

FYI for the characters who have ranks in any of the sciences..... Acid Chromic - found in certain household cleaners with mixed with alcohol has a chance to explode.

In fact, any oxidizer such as chromic acid, nitric acid, hydrochloric acid, chloral, potassium nitrate, potassium permanganate, etc., mixed with the readily oxidizable substances, such as oils, phosphorus, ether, turpentine, dry organic substances, tannin, sugar, sulphur, the sulphites, vegetable powders, glycerine, alcoholic or ethereal tinctures result in explosions.

so don't blow each other up yet please


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

lol, 

BOOM!

"Well at least I don't have to worry about acid any more," injured individual looks at their scorched stump of an arm.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 17, 2003)

Kitana, thanks for the explanation. Let me see if I got this straight:

For some applications of the Treat Injury skill, a first Aid Kit is _required_. Healing hit points would fall in this category. This removes one 'use' from the kit for each attempt.

For other uses, a First Aid Kit is useful, but not essential. You still need improvised equipment, though. Once you have that, you can make the check at -4. If you _do_ have a first aid kit, you can make the check at no penalty, and remove one use from the first aid kit for each treatment.

Is that it?

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> 
> For some applications of the Treat Injury skill, a first Aid Kit is required. Healing hit points would fall in this category. This removes one 'use' from the kit for each attempt.
> 
> ...




Yes - each time you use a First Aid kit to restore hit points, you use up one of its usages.  You can use improvised equipment to restore hitpoints BUT that's a difficult thing to do...and only works for using certain things.

If you have a FA kit or Med kit or Surg kit then you can make the daze/stun/stablize check at no penalty.  You can used improvised equipment in its place for this task depending on the injury sustained.


----------



## mistergone (Apr 17, 2003)

I edited my last IC post a lil so that Yuri tells the Sargeant that they need water to wash out the wounds. Since he's treating the Sarge last, that should be okay, he'd have seen everyone's wounds by then. He's would have used the first aid kit on everyone's wounds but Anders and Maria, because these are the two toughest people here, he figures, and they can hold up a little better than everyone else.

Also, I know this is sort of meta-game knowledge, but getting into another fight right away would be kinda bad. If we could run into another room, we might avoid it for the moment. Or we might not. I imagine it will play out one way or another.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

Tried to deal with going first on an update the last and cover all the conversations inbetween.  Hope its clear.

Keia

p.s. 1000+ posts!! Wahoo!!


----------



## Fanog (Apr 17, 2003)

I took some time to recap some things Michael had been doing. I hope these kinds of short flashbacks are Ok, I think they help me get a better handle on what the situation has been like during an update. I think Michael is back on track now...

If Michael gets the bottle from Borzakovsky, he'll take a short while to dig up some basic chemistry while prepping for the procedure (Kn. Psysical Science check). He just wants to make sure that nothing can go wrong, and that he'll end up with a clean alcohol-free liquid that will be useful to clean the acid from their wounds. If he thinks it'll work, he'll proceed with the plan.

Fanog

(nearly 100 posts.  I really should get myself an avatar before then...  )


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

I waited until almost 600 posts before I got an avatar . . . so you have time to beat my record.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

congrats on everyone's post counts!

um...I would be the crazy posting fiend...yes that's me!

I log basically about 1000 posts a month...yes...oh yes...pretty scary....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Again....TDM update
Please note this additional damage:

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1

*Yuri's Healing:*
Isaac: 4points
Jacqueline: 4 points
Amisha: 15 points
Michael: 12 points


----------



## Fanog (Apr 18, 2003)

Crap, no whiskey flambe.  

Do I notice that the burning feeling from the wound has stopped after Yuri's treatment?

Fanog


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 18, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *He's would have used the first aid kit on everyone's wounds but Anders and Maria, because these are the two toughest people here, he figures, and they can hold up a little better than everyone else.
> *




Dont waste on Maria. She hasn't been hit yet =].


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 18, 2003)

With her looks that surprises no-one that she hasn't ever been hit *on*


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2003)

Update:

Anders has 19 Action Points and 92 Hit points remaining. He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, and a tableleg


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dont waste on Maria. She hasn't been hit yet =]. *




Not to mention she's the toughest one out of the whole group...hey...could that have something to do with being a TOUGH heroine...hehe


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Crap, no whiskey flambe.
> 
> Do I notice that the burning feeling from the wound has stopped after Yuri's treatment?
> 
> Fanog *




oh so sorry, yes...forgot to include that in the update.

EDIT:
Just realized...the First Aid kit really doesn't have anything to treat acid burn.  I suggest getting to a water source or baking soda.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2003)

> Anders is still burning up a storm.




Well, thank you.  Oh, you meant that was bad?  Oops.


Kit,

Can Anders dab at the wound with a strip of cloth to reduce the burning?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, thank you.  Oh, you meant that was bad?  Oops.
> 
> ...




It would probably hurt more than help.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 18, 2003)

Shoot, so all of us five are still losing hit points due to the acid.

If I'm correct, there's still a bottle of cleaning agent, and there might be some similar stuff in the closet. Does michael know any way of making any of that useful in treating the acid?

Michael update
79 hps, 20 AP.
Equip: torch (from Maria). (candle was given to Yuri)

still no avater... 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Shoot, so all of us five are still losing hit points due to the acid.
> 
> If I'm correct, there's still a bottle of cleaning agent, and there might be some similar stuff in the closet. Does michael know any way of making any of that useful in treating the acid?
> 
> Fanog *




You can have him think about that and I will answer in my TDM update.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 19, 2003)

Throwing cleaning agent in a very open wound =S Sounds VERY nasty to me =]  [God I'm glad I'm not wounded, let's keep it that way, oknp?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2003)

Yeah, it sounds pretty bodgy but a weak base would stop the burning I guess, thats not mentioning anything else that might be in the cleaner that we'd most likely get poisoned by. So if anything, don't use 'Draino' or bug spray or something evil like that.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 19, 2003)

*walks over to Yuri, tweaks his nose, and grabs the shotgun out of his hands*

GIMME THAT!  

Damn doggies...


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 20, 2003)

Maria'll follow Anders, if a zombie/dog enters near them she'll smack it [I guess keeping the torch in one hand is possible, while swinging the tableleg with the other?]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Maria'll follow Anders, if a zombie/dog enters near them she'll smack it [I guess keeping the torch in one hand is possible, while swinging the tableleg with the other?] *




hehe well in non-combat situations, I do prefer that you post that in the IC thread.


----------



## mistergone (Apr 21, 2003)

Again, I'm at a place where I just don't know what something is, exactly. So, this amoire, er, thingy... is it like a big cabinet? Is the front glass or solid? Does it just have doors, or like drawers too? Yuri's gonna open it, anyways, if he can.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

I forgot to tell you

add this to your damage for last night's update.
Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


An armoire is (at least the only ones I've ever seen) is basically a huget cabinent that is a closet...usually to hold clothes and is normally located in a bedroom.  But in a reception room, that's probably not what it holds.

Its usually a huge wooden cabinent about seven feet tall or so with one or two huge doors that open and might have locks.  At this point you can't really see what exactly it looks like being that its all dark and you're by the door.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

Anders is talking to Maria and waiting for Patel to move up with them.  When talking to Maria, Anders will search the immediate area looking fo any clues.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Yet again for our hapless folks....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 22, 2003)

Amelia will carefully check out the room and the doors and take a look at everyones wounds in the room to see what her knowledge and skills tell her.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 22, 2003)

Expanding on my IC post:
If it's possible, Michael wants to determine where the moist is coming from. If it's either from a pipe in the wall, or form behind the door.

Also, he'll check the bottom part of the door to see if there's any water on the floor, and if it's seeping through from under the door.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll be updating tommorrow night.

Final exam tommorrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

Good luck.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Burn baby burn....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

Update:

Anders has 19 Action Points and 89 Hit points remaining. He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, a tableleg, and a very bad feeling about this. . . 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Update:
> 
> Anders has 19 Action Points and 89 Hit points remaining. He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, a tableleg, and a very bad feeling about this. . .
> 
> Keia *




er what did you do with the little silver key you took off the zombie?


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, didn't write that one down.

Revised Update:

Anders has 19 Action Points and 89 Hit points remaining. He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, a tableleg, a silver key taken from a Zombie, and still a very bad feeling about this. . . 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

*Surprise Round*

Spider attacks Amisha with a poisoned bite. DMG: 22 and (-3 STR)

Inititives for Round One:

Spider 19
Amisha 10
Maria 7
Anders 3


Continual Damage....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

I am indeed the slowest sergeant in the corps.    Actually (*cough, cough*) I actually chose to go last to react to everyone else.  Yeah, that's it.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *I am indeed the slowest sergeant in the corps.    Actually (*cough, cough*) I actually chose to go last to react to everyone else.  Yeah, that's it.
> 
> Keia *




Ok a single hot-blood guy alone with two very cute women?  yeah I think you're probably distracted in many ways...hehe.  I'm sure Yuri would love to trace places with you.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Anders actions for the current round include a call out to Patel to "Shoot the blasted thing!", then he will fight defensively and move into a position to attack it while not getting into Patel's firing arc.

If for any reason Patel can't shoot, Anders will call for the gun and shoot it himself.

If Anders cannot approach the creature (blocked by Patel and Moreno).  He will close the door to the blue room before moving to a spot where he can attack (fighting defensively).

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Apr 25, 2003)

Patel will take the AoO for the Called Shot (right between the mandibles!) and for firing a ranged weapon while threatened.  She's sort of angry right now.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Man, I just want to say.  Patel Rocks!!   

If I didn't have to be level-headed and in control, I'd have said the same darn thing.  

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

*Round One*

Spider continues to bite down on Amisha. [Amisha DMG:16 and -6 STR]

Amisha does a called shot...
Spider [AoO DMG: 23 to Amisha]  
Amisha takes two shotgun shots to the head and hits twice for some massive damage.  Spider is dead!


Continual Damage....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 26, 2003)

> Amisha takes two shotgun shots to the head and hits twice for some massive damage. Spider is dead!



You might wanna rephraise (sp?) that 

And Called shot on the hanging corpse. (Probably in a futile attempt to beat the zombie to the punch  No respect for the dead ^_^)


----------



## Fanog (Apr 26, 2003)

Wow, go Am! 

Unfortunately, I probably can't post tomorrow. In that case I'll be back monday to read how thing are going.

Fanog


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 27, 2003)

I am so not above desecrating corpses to get out of there alive.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 27, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I am so not above desecrating corpses to get out of there alive.  *




Since they've been biting back, why not?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

*Surprise Round*

Amelia strikes zombie.

Initiatives for Round 1:
Zombie 15
Yuri 11
Amelia 4

Continual Damage....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1, -4 to STR
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## mistergone (Apr 28, 2003)

Yuri is gonna smack the zombie in the head with his club, just for good measure. I don't have my character sheet handy, 'cause my house is in disarray as work is being done here, but I think he'll attack defensively


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 28, 2003)

Going for a called shot on the head or neck again... throught upper back should kill it as well... krmz... but paranoia pays off


----------



## Fanog (Apr 28, 2003)

Kitana, I didn't know exactly how far Michael could run in one round. I think I pushed to the limit, mainly to keep up with the pace of the story. I thought an entire post just crossing the hall would be kind of dull. 

If I overstepped myself, please let me know. In that case, I'll edit the post to reflect where I moved this round, cutting references to the corpse at the top of the stairs.

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 28, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Kitana, I didn't know exactly how far Michael could run in one round. I think I pushed to the limit, mainly to keep up with the pace of the story. I thought an entire post just crossing the hall would be kind of dull.
> 
> If I overstepped myself, please let me know. In that case, I'll edit the post to reflect where I moved this round, cutting references to the corpse at the top of the stairs.
> 
> Fanog *




You can run 4 times your speed in a straight line (from the door to the foot of the stairs) but after that since you must climb the stairs you can only move at your normal movement.

so where you are is fine at breakneck running, however whatever candle you had in your hands will go out if you move that fast so now you're moving in pitch darkness by the time you get the stairs had have to climb up it.


----------



## Fanog (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the speedy reply.

Michael had a torch with him, I hope that that flame is a bit more stable than a candle. I'll find out on the update if it's still burning or not. 

Fanog


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Fanog said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the speedy reply.
> 
> Michael had a torch with him, I hope that that flame is a bit more stable than a candle. I'll find out on the update if it's still burning or not.
> 
> Fanog *




oh...you're the one with the torch...then who has the candle? Yuri?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Zombie claws into Amelia and then bites her.  [DMG: 7]

Yuri strikes at the zombie who can't strike back because its got a full hold on Amelia.  The Zombie's head gets smashed in.

Continual Damage....

Jac Acid DMG: 1
Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## mistergone (Apr 29, 2003)

Yuri HAD the candle... right now Yuri is considering chucking that candle into the darkness and clubbing himself over the head until sweet unconsciousness takes him.

This has to be the most difficult game I've played in for quite some time. And not because of the strength of the enemies. And not because we're basically unarmed and unequipped. It's because of the freakin' darkness. I know this is not like the games or the movie, but being in the dark all the time was not one of the obstacles they faced constantly. It's not fun. It's just difficult. Rant over.

Meanwhile, Yuri stands in the dark with his arms slightly out in front of him. Useless candle in one hand, slightly less useless club in the other.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

LOL!

Yes, darkness is not fun.  However hopefully it does make you be more careful as to who has the light and what you do with it.

Of course you could always try and find the generator and get the electricity working again...just a thought  

EDIT:

I know there are more candles out there in some people's pockets.  I know that there are two packs of matches out there that somebody has.



HINT:  try using them and searching for more


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Kit

If you want, you can get us to the rest of the group.  Moreno on point, me carrying Patel, Smith covering the rear.  That is unless something jumps us or someone there does something.

That might move the story a little bit.  

Getting this acid off of me and getting patel healed would be great too, and guns, and nightvision goggles, and lots of explosives 

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Kit
> 
> If you want, you can get us to the rest of the group.  Moreno on point, me carrying Patel, Smith covering the rear.  That is unless something jumps us or someone there does something.
> 
> ...




hehe yeah I would like to move it a bit, however I don't like to post actions for people's characters unless they explicitly state that's what they're going to do in case they want to do something else.

for example I know that Michael is going to try and make up the stairs so even if he doesn't have a chance to post, I know that's his goal because he's stated it so I'll move him along.

I don't know, however, what Maria wants to do since she did offer a different plan from yours so I can't assume that.

as for the rest of the stuff...well you guys haven't gotten that far in the house yet, haven't ya?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 29, 2003)

Still curious to why my surprise round smash didn't kill it. Or did I just target a wrong spot?


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hehe yeah I would like to move it a bit, however I don't like to post actions for people's characters unless they explicitly state that's what they're going to do in case they want to do something else. *




Fair enough.  Makes sense to me.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2003)

Anders will still try and do as posted above and in his previous IC post.  Get downstairs with Maria on point, Smith beside or behind me, me with Patel.  Hustling, not running.  Keeping our eyes and ears open.

Keia


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> hehe yeah I would like to move it a bit, however I don't like to post actions for people's characters unless they explicitly state that's what they're going to do in case they want to do something else.
> 
> ...




Maria'll follow Anders, taking the shotgun. She'll also search Patel for shells so she can reload the thing. 
I'll make an IC post a bit later, so you can decide if you want to speed up the game a bit, I'll post it like a "what happened couple of second ago" post =].


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 30, 2003)

Continual Damage....

Jac Acid DMG: 2
Amisha Acid DMG: 2
Mike Acid DMG: 2
Isaac Acid DMG: 2
Anders Acid DMG: 2


----------



## Fanog (Apr 30, 2003)

I didn't want to take too many actions before the others have had a time to post. Therefore, I kept my post a bit short. I don't now if I would have been able to make a post later this evening otherwise.

(Michael would like to search the bathroom for any lockers or kabinets that might contain medication, but he'll wait for the Sergeant or one of the Corporals to give orders. He's done enough damage for now, by doing things on his own initiative.)

Fanog


----------



## loxmyth (May 1, 2003)

Updated status:

Jacqueline Nguyen:
HP 74, AP 20

Possessions:
Marble shard
Silver Candlebra

Actions: As stated on the IC thread, she's pulling the cover off the toilet tank and if it looks safe (ie, not bloody or contaminated), she's washing her wound with the water there.


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2003)

Revised Update:

Anders has 19 Action Points and 83 Hit points remaining. He has two candlesticks, a pack of matches, a tableleg, a silver key taken from a Zombie, one less arm than he had a few minutes ago.




Fanog, You have the other torch, right?  Venus has one and you have the other I thought.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 1, 2003)

Yup, I do. That's partly why I'm sticking with Amisha. And I think Maria has the other, indeed. Who has the fourth table leg, then?

Michael update:
hp 70, AP 20. Equipment: torch

Fanog


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

Yuri, Myself, Smith, and Moreno = four table legs.  

Soon as I know the armoire is locked I'll try the key I have.  Then we'll find out what's inside and break it down for torches and kindling.

The generator sounds like the third priority after keeping our arms from not falling off and healing Amisha.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 2, 2003)

I'll post an update tommorrow night...its getting to be crunch time for me...


----------



## mistergone (May 2, 2003)

Yuri is giving his all to diagnosing and treating Amisha. Hopefully someone can find something to help.... Any lil blue plants around by chance?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Yuri, Myself, Smith, and Moreno = four table legs.
> 
> Soon as I know the armoire is locked I'll try the key I have.  Then we'll find out what's inside and break it down for torches and kindling.
> 
> ...




The amoire is too big and well-made to be broken down unless you've got a axe handy.  Of course if you've got an axe handy, who needs a table leg?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *Yuri is giving his all to diagnosing and treating Amisha. Hopefully someone can find something to help.... Any lil blue plants around by chance?  *




hehe not so far nope...however no one's done any searching yet....

I also forgot that there's another door in the bathroom that's closed.  Its on the opposite wall by the toilet.



Continual Damage....

Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Isaac Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 3, 2003)

Amelia will drain the sink of the bad water and try if it all works and if she can get clean water in the sink that was after cleaning it for a bit. 

And she searches the corpse... A bit of investigating... curious if any of my knowledge skills will reveal anything if I give it a good and long inspection.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

*Updated Healing House Rules*

*Treat Injury:* Works as indicated in the book with the following exceptions regarding the First Aid Kit

*First Aid Kit:* 
- A full kit has 4 uses. Once you use it, then its gone.
- Allows you to heal hit points
- Without First Aid Kit all Treat Injury rolls will be at (-4)
- dazed, unconscious, or stunned characters have DC 15

DC+Treat Injury Roll
*<10* 1 hit point 
*10-14* 2 hit points, stabilize dying character
*15-19* 1d4+1 hit points 
*20-24* 1d6+2 hit points  or 1d2 ability points
*25-29* 1d8+4 hit points  or 1d4 + 1 ability points
*30+* 2d6+6 hit points  or 1d6 + 2 ability points

*Medical Kits* work the same except it can be used only once per hour and can restore 1d8+4 hit points or 1d4 ability points  automatically.  It also allows you to heal poison.

*Surgery Kits* work the same except that I'll be more lenient on the fatigue. Max 6 hours of fatigue, -1 hour per point over the DC the surgeon. It can only be used once per 2 hours.

Again - there will be plants and other things out there that you can use to heal, create antidotes, etc....provided that you can create it via the craft pharmecutical skill.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

I've noticed a trend in the last week or so where people only post their actions in OOC and not in the IC thread.  Its not just one person but a few people.

Its great that you guys post here in OOC to make your actions clear, but it really helps if you post something in IC in addition to it.  This is really important as conversations happen in IC.

Thanks!

Continual Damage....

Amisha Acid DMG: 1
Mike Acid DMG: 1
Anders Acid DMG: 1

Michael finds in the cabinet:
1 First Aid Kit (full)
2 candles

Amelia finds on the corpse:
1 small desk key


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 4, 2003)

If the labcoat is intact Amelia will equip it after giving it a good clean in the sink.

And euhm, you might want to kill the zombie rat before it bites you as well.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And euhm, you might want to kill the zombie rat before it bites you as well. *




Corpse with beretta first, then rat.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

To clarify, 

Anders will make a called shot at the corpse's head with his first attack, then follow up with a swing at the rat.

Time permitting, he'll recover the beretta and move to the bathroom to wash his arm.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

*Round One*

Initiative:
Rat 16
Maria 10
Anders 7
Amelia 7

Anders Acid DMG: 1
- Very squashed head on dead body
- Fleeing rat

EDIT: oops

Yuri
- heals Amisha +3 STR
- 3 uses left in the first aid kit


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

Sorry everyone,

I thought the corpse with the beretta was more of a threat. my bad. 

Keia


----------



## mistergone (May 5, 2003)

Uhm... Yuri is healing AMISHA... ah but you know that, nm.

How many uses are left in the first aid kit now?


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 6, 2003)

I'm back again, sorry for the time I wasnt able to post. I'll read up and post actions =].


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *I'm back again, sorry for the time I wasnt able to post. I'll read up and post actions =]. *





hehe I'm sure Anders is glad Maria's back so you can watch his back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

*Round Two*

Initiative:
Rat 16
Maria 10
Amelia 7

Anders: picks up a beretta with full clip
Isaac: creates equivalent of one medium cure potion


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hehe I'm sure Anders is glad Maria's back so you can watch his back. *




Definitely!!!!  Welcome back!

Keia


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2003)

Who needs Isaac's goop the most?


----------



## mistergone (May 7, 2003)

A couple things:

Yuri is trying to go over in his head who is wounded and who seems the most wounded. He's also trying to recall who he is aware of having been bitten by zombies.

Also, Yuri is performing a cursory search of the cabinet, sink area, and looking or a lightswitch in the bathroom.

Yuri right now has the first aid kit, but nothing else. His table leg club is leaning against the couch that Amisha is on, and he gave the candle he had to Smith.


----------



## Fanog (May 7, 2003)

I lost track of the half-bottle of Jack, I thought that Yuri still had it.
At one time, I asked for it to boil/burn the alcohol out, but that didn't work, so I never got around to it.
It wasn't clear though, if I ever received the bottle from him or not. If not, I think it should still be with Yuri (unless I missed something in my quick rereading of the posts...)
Anyone?

And for the record: Michael has three candles, one of which is burning. He gave his torch over to Carlson. (hp 68, AP 20.)

Fanog


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 7, 2003)

Update on Maria:
HP: 140
AP: 20
Eq: 
- Tableleg (? see 2)
- Pair of shears
- Bottle of cleaning agent [used to soak curtain]
- 2 Candles
- Matches [used 1 to light the torch]
- Torch 
- Shotgun
- Beretta Clip


Okay, 2 questions:
1) Maria searched for some shells on Patel when she took the shotgun, did she find any? If she didnt she'll do that when she has the chance.
2) About the tablelegs, Patel HAD a tableleg, which became the torch Maria's using right now. Maria herself still has a tableleg. For the other 2 I dont know who has them. (Somewhere on page 6, posted 04-15-2003 03:36 PM [my settings] it shows Patel had a torch. It is somewhere in the middle. A bit more down shows that Maria soaks the curtains and lights them, creating the torch.)

Just want to make sure if I got things right here =)


----------



## Fanog (May 7, 2003)

I think I found the mix-up that caused me to think that two torches had been created: one from Amisha's tableleg, the other from Maria's.

1) In Kit's update, (page 6, 04-16-03, 06:24 AM, (GMT+1)), Amisha takes her table leg and lights it. Torch #1.
2) Two posts down, Maria soaks a table leg and lights it. Since Amisha's torch was already burning at that time, I assumed that Maria had lit her own table leg into a torch. Torch #2.

I could be off here, I think Kitana might have to set some things straight, seeing as how there are (by my count) five table legs at this time.  

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (May 8, 2003)

Yuri has a table leg. Now. The one that he has had was given to him by Smith.

I have a question. Can Yuri clip the first aid kit to his belt? I'm concerned with free hands. Does he still have a belt on?

He might have the bottle of whiskey. If he does, he slipped the flask into a pocket and forgot about it.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Yuri has the whiskey bottle, and a table leg.  Maria's tableleg is a torch, as is Patel's.  I've got the last one, but I'm looking to had it off.

Update on Anders: 

*Hit points: *80 (out of 110) so he's hurting a bit.
*Action Points: *19 of 20

*Equipment:*
One Candle (had two - gave one to Michael)
Pack of Matches
Beretta with full 15 clip
Table leg (available as torch or bashing weapon)

Keia

ps. I miss anything? (key is still in armoire)


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

ok

There can only be a total of 4 table legs

Amisha, Mike, Maria, Anders - the ones having them in the beginning what I had thought.  Now after all the passing around and all that, I completely lost track.

Two of which were turned into torches (maria and amisha who gave hers to mike) so there should be 2 table legs that are not torches

However there are a couple of lit candles floating around, I thought Yuri had one which went out.  I thought Isaac had one as well.

EDIT:

weapons and things that are on fire are the only things I won't let you put in your pocket.  Everything else, shove away.  (ok no shoving potted plants in your pockets either)

Just be reasonable about what you stick in your pocket...and remember you only have 2 front pockets per person.

The lab coat in Amelia's hands has to big front pockets.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

*Round Three*

Yuri: finds a standard flashlight in the cabinet with batteries good for three hours and a multipurpose tool on the corpse.

Maria did take the shotgun shells that Isaac had given to Amisha.


----------



## mistergone (May 8, 2003)

Hm, well.. As much as I want the flashlight and tool, Yuri was in the bathroom looking through the cabinet over the sink, after he wasned his hands. Now, if you want me to have the flashlight, I'll be more than happy to take it, but I didn't have Yuri look in teh armoire. Was thinking about it, though.

The candle Yuri had that went out, got relit off of Smith's torch, but then he handed it back to Smith when he was working on Amisha.

For now, I'm gonna ignore the flashlight and tool discovery, unless I get told otherwise.

So Yuri has: a first aid kit (uses left unknown), a table leg, and a half-full flask of whiskey (pocketed and out of sight for now).

One more thing, Yuri wants to determine who is the most wounded and torn up right now, if anyone needs medical attention, or what. He's kind of always trying to be vigilant of these things, but just a while ago he was making a point of noticing.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

ok well the flashlight and mulitpurpose tool is still there for anyone who picks it up - first come first serve


----------



## Fanog (May 8, 2003)

Just to clarify on my IC post:

- Michael will try to think of where the generator is usually located in mansions like these.
- He'll also try to read/decipher the 'glyph-like' characters on the base of the statue, working off of the hypothesis that it's Chinese, Japanese if he's lucky. If he can't read it, he'd like to try and figure out what language it is.

That's it.

Kit, I wish you a good weekend back in Texas...

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (May 17, 2003)

So uh, are we back?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 18, 2003)

whoops - yes we are

I posted an update to whatever posts were there


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Anders will pocket the multipurpose tool and the flashlight, then go to the bathroom and get a drink of the water.  He'll test the water first to make sure it seemed drinkable.  If he has time he'll help with the rat, either by holding down the victim (maybe tripping her to the ground and holding her down), to make Maria's task easier, or attacking the rat.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

And we're off again. 

It's good to post in RE evil again, I was sort of beginning to miss the creepy feeling.  
Also, I updated my post, some thought etc. Wasn't really happy how it turned out. 

Fanog


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 19, 2003)

I'm still here, but I'm in the middle of my final exams (not very heavy, though my parents think otherwise =[ ). I'll try and post tomorrow with a decent post. In the mean time, Maria will try and catch that rat.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *I'm still here, but I'm in the middle of my final exams (not very heavy, though my parents think otherwise =[ ). I'll try and post tomorrow with a decent post. In the mean time, Maria will try and catch that rat. *




Noted.  I was actually waiting for an Amelia post from TFO since the rat is currently on her before I proceeded further with the pesky critter.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Has TFO posted recently in the thread?  I was wondering if there should be an APB put out for TFO.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 20, 2003)

I'm going to give Resident Evil one more day before I update to give people time to catch up from the slowing down after the enworld crash - and I hear final exams are this week in other parts of the world.

Kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

Jacqueline heals 14 hp.

Acid is all gone for everyone.  Rat is still bother Amelia, and Yuri is about to open the door.  Amisha is no longer poisoned but still weak.

Anders and Mike feel extra refreshed!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

*TDM Evaluation Time!*

ok

Time to get some feedback in order to make the game better for you.

Please email me answers to these questions and please be as honest as you can (er and polite too).

1. What about this game makes you want to play it more?  Basically what you want me NOT to change.

2. What's something about this game that you don't like much about?  Basically what you want me TO change.

3. What future (short or long term) goals or experiences do you want for your character?  Or are you happy with letting me direct it for you?

4. Any other comments?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 25, 2003)

Since its memorial day weekend and most people (in the U.S. anyway) are probably away at relatives until Monday - I'll slow down the updating to allow them time to post.


----------



## mistergone (May 26, 2003)

I've been having monitor troubles lately, so I've been dealing with that. I think everything is okay now, but if I dissappear for a couple of days, I apologize in advance.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *I've been having monitor troubles lately, so I've been dealing with that. I think everything is okay now, but if I dissappear for a couple of days, I apologize in advance. *




ok np


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 26, 2003)

Last....  exam....
must...hold...out....


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

Venus said:
			
		

> *Last....  exam....
> must...hold...out.... *




Good luck!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

Recap of where everyone is in case you haven't consulted the new maps.

Jacqueline, Isaac, Anders, Maria, Amisha, Michael are in the reception room.  Three doors lead out of the room.  One to the entrance hall, one to the bathroom, one to the stair closet.

Yuri and Amelia are in the stair closet.  One door leads to the reception room, one door to the unknown, and the stairs lead to the second floor.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

My bad, I thought the stair closet was off of the bathroom.  At least that's the way it seemed with the actions.  Though it is difficult to know which door goes where on the maps.  I chalk it up to the darkness. 

Keia

p.s. I changed the wording of my post around a bit to correspond to the new info.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

A note on Anders:

If one of the dogs sticks his head through the door similarly to the window, Anders will shoot the head.  

After everyone's through into the next room, he'll stand at the door to take a shot at a dog, then close the door.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 30, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> "Hey Moreno, come here and check out the size of this organ." [/B]




hehehe...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey everyone, just a general announcement, not really directed at anybody.

I usually don't expect much during the weekends, so don't worry, but I do ask that each of you check the thread at least once every day.  I will be making DM posts every night (Eastern) from Monday to Friday and will not be 'helping' anyone along.  Meaning if you haven't posted following or attacking, you're fair game to being left behind or getting attacked.

Those of you who are vacation - etc gone, that's fine, just let me know so I won't be waiting for your post and can gloss over your portion if I have to and keep you as alive as I can keep you.

I'd like to pick up the speed of the game again - and hopefully we can move on before I have to leave for business and the game is paused for a week and a half.

Thanks!

Your slightly frazzled TDM,

Kit


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

I would like to say...how super frigging lucky Isaac and Co. are that Michael made his spot check and his knowledge  check to recognize it.  And that Isaac made his reflex check.

Damn it.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry...


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 3, 2003)

If Michael's amenable, Jac will assist him with disabling the explosive.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 4, 2003)

Yikes, I had _so_ hoped that one of the other women would also pipe in, saying they had been with Bomb Disposal in a past life or something. Wishful thinking, probably... 

Fanog


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2003)

So I'm guessing that Jac has the better disable device then.  Well, I would suggest that Jac work on the disable will you assisting her to give us the best chance of success.

The problem with moving to another room or upstairs is that its unexplored and therefore dangerous.  The numerous doors here would be good to go through but not until they're checked for bombs as well.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

The skill for handling this is "demolitions" and not disable device so I'll give you guys a grace period (since I accidently deleted my entire DM post!  To do any shifting you want to do here.


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

Guess that would be Anders with the mondo demolitions skill and background.  Thanks for the clarification.  My bad.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, Disable device wouldn't have been a problem. Michael would have been more than happy with that.
But we're lucky that the Sergeant is there with actual expertise to get us through.

Three's a crowd?   

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (Jun 12, 2003)

Ick! We fell off the front page.

I've been having all sorts of troubles with my computer and other things, but I'm definately still around.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2003)

Do we have any healing left?  I was asking because I'm down like 30% of my hits.  If not, then that's okay he'll tough it out, but if so it would be kinda bad to leave him down so far.

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jun 14, 2003)

I think that Yuri has a first aid kit with (as far as I can tell), 3 charges left. (See Kit's post of 05-05 10:00 PM, GMT +1). Mistergone, is that correct?

Fanog


----------



## mistergone (Jun 14, 2003)

Actually, I don't know how many uses are left. I thought it took more than one on Amisha. Either way, I'll use it on Anders.... hm, I'll eaitehr edit my last post, or work it in somehow.


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

KitanaVorr,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *KitanaVorr,
> 
> I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!
> 
> Keia *




ok!  I'll be posting an update tonight but I'll keep Anders kicking until you get back


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks!

My plan, initially is to have someone investigate the elevator then head down it.  This room has a lot of doors to explore too but . . .

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Thanks!
> 
> My plan, initially is to have someone investigate the elevator then head down it.  This room has a lot of doors to explore too but . . .
> 
> Keia *




Well - that elevator is tricky.  If you can't get down the elevator, what else does Anders want to do?


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Keep everyone together and alive.

Probably inspect the doors and try each one (one at a time) looking for more supplies, goodies, and weapons.  Still think our goal is to head down, though.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Yuri heals Anders for 12 points.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

spider is in the middle

Anders, Maria, Jac, Amelia are to one side by the elevator.  You have three exits.  Door to the north.  Door to the west.  Elevator to the south.

Michael, Yuri, Isaac, Amisha is to the other side by the door.  You have only one exit - into the door to the east.

Initiative:

Jacqueline 15
Yuri 15
Amisha 12
Michael 11
Spider 11
Maria 8
Anders 7 
Isaac 7
Amelia 6

Post your current hit points and your equipment list.

Thanks!


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 26, 2003)

Jacqueline Nguyen's current status:

Hitpoints: 74

Equipment:
Marble piece.
Silver Candlebra
50 ft detcord


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Update on Anders: 

*Hit points: *92 (out of 110) so he's hurting a bit.
*Action Points: *19 of 20

*Equipment:*
One Candle 
Pack of Matches
Beretta with full 15 clip
Beretta clip with 7/15 bullets
Flashlight
Table leg (available as torch or bashing weapon)

Keia


----------



## Fanog (Jun 26, 2003)

Yipes: action!  

Michael update:
- hp 68, AP 20.
- pants full of crap o)
-- 3 candles, one of which is burning. 
-- multi-purpose tool.
-- statue of Chinese warrior.

Let's see if we live through this one...

Fanog

Edit: There seems to be a problem with the tool. I thought I had used it last on the organ device after Anders had disabled the explosives. In a later post, I stated that I used it to work on the elevator panel. Sorry Keia... 
Edit2: LOL, Keia. You're _fast_.


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

Only for some things.  I thought you had it after me, but I didn't want the tool to disappear between us so I listed it, until I was certain that you had it listed.  It's all good.

Keia


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

Isaac update:

- 47/80 hp
- lit candle


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

Anders is intending to 5' adjust and fire twice at the creature (+14/+9 with weapon focus and point blank shot).  He will use an Action point to hit the creature with his second shot if he hits with the first shot.  He doesn't want to waste the bullets he has remaining.

Also, did Isaac or anyone else give Anders Beretta clips?  I seem to remember a clip in the main room and a clip at the top of the stairs on the second floor.  I'll have to check later on that (at work now).

Keia


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, isaac gave his 7/15 clip to anders back in the main foyer place.


----------



## mistergone (Jun 28, 2003)

Yuri has:

60 hit points.

19 action points

a first aid kit

a lit torch

maybe an unlit candle (not sure)

don't think anything else


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jun 28, 2003)

Update on Maria:
HP: 140
AP: 20
Eq: 
- Pair of shears
- Bottle of cleaning agent [used to soak curtain]
- 2 Candles
- Matches [used 1 to light the torch]
- Torch 
- Shotgun [+shells (looking up how many there were left]
- Beretta Clip


I think this is all that's left. The bottle of cleaning agent might have been passed around somewhere, but not sure anymore.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

*Round Two*

Jacqueline - none
Yuri - none
Amisha - none
Michael - none
Maria - first shot misses, second hits
Anders - both shots hit
Isaac - none
Amelia - DMG: 32, -4 strength

Well my choice was either Amelia or Amisha...I rolled the dice and guess who won that toss...or should I say...lost


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

Anders is intending to fire twice at the creature (+14/+9 with weapon focus and point blank shot). He will only use the second shot if the creature isn't dead after the first shot.  He will use an Action point to hit the creature with his second shot if he hits with the first shot. He doesn't want to waste the bullets he has remaining.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not sure how many shells the shotgun has loaded at one point [in the game it's 6, but I know types which only can have 2] so untill I'm sure what kind of shotgun it is, Maria will a) fire another round [second only if the first one doesnt kill it] or b) reload.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

Loxymth

There are currently 2 doors open.

1. the door to the stair closet hallway where the spider came from
2. the door behind michael and yuri

which one are you closing? I'm going to have to assume the closet hallway which is behind the spider, because to close the other one results in having to cross past the spider to get to it.

ok?


----------



## Kelko (Jul 2, 2003)

bleh.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of clarity.  Yes, I was going to close the door the spider came from (#1).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *bleh. *




secret identity...REVEALED!!!!!!


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 2, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> secret identity...REVEALED!!!!!!
> 
> *




D'oh!  And I was doin' so well, too!


----------



## mistergone (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh... I thought Yuri was over by the elevator. I had imagined backing up would put him in the corner to the right of the elevator. My bad.

Two thing:

1) I never said that Yuri was "cowering", just trying to impose something between him and the monster he is ill-equipped to fight. 

2) A baretta is a semi-automatic pistol, not a revolver (nitpick).


Yuri is gonna take drastic action.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

ok going to post update tommorrow.

Last chance to add or make changes!



I'm going to be doing one update post every day starting Monday to get this battle scene over quickly...so either you manage to kill the spider (hah), you escape (heh), or you DIE (hoo-rah)

*evil smile*


----------



## mistergone (Jul 25, 2003)

So, uh... what's up?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 25, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *So, uh... what's up? *




sorry - lol the games that needed the most mind power to write up came up short in my busy few weeks for update.  I had international customers flying in for two 5 hour meetings and I am so incredibly brain dead right now.

Err...add to that not knowing where the book is...I'm sure its packed SOMEWHERE....hmm...which box....


----------



## mistergone (Aug 9, 2003)

Just bumping this off page 3... 

hey, you never know


----------

